#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  حرب أكتوبر - مناقشه مفتوحه للجميع - أسال ونحن نجيب

## الصاعق

هدف هذا الموضع هو التعريف بحرب أكتوبر والتوعية بها بالحقائق 
وكل من لديه سؤال سيتم مناقشته والإجابه عليه والباب مفتوح للنقاش وتبادل الأراء
أرجو من الجميع المشاركه للأهمية
الصاعق

----------


## بدون اسم

اخي الصاعق 
ممكن اعرف عدد القتلي في الجيش الاسرائيلي
وكذلك اعداد الطائرات التي اسقطت وايضا اعداد الدبابات والمجنزرات التي تم تدميرها علي ايدي  الجيش المصري في حرب 73
شكرا لك

----------


## الصاعق

الأن وسريعاً أمدك بالبيانات الرسمية الإسرائيلية حيث أن تقديرنا لخسائر العدو غير معد إحصائياً وانا أعمل عليه الأن من خلال المؤلفات المصرية
من وجهة نظر إسرائيل خسائرها على الجبهتين 
2800 قتيل
850 دبابة
115 طائرة مقاتلة 

لكن بشكل عام تشير التقديرات الموضوعية اننا أسقطنا لإسرائيل ما يقارب 112 طائرة على الجبهة المصرية وحدها كما تقدر الجهات الأمريكية خسائر إسرائيل على الجبهتين بـ 8 الاف قتيل

أعدك بالمزيد سريعاً 
الصاعق

----------


## محمد فاروق

اريد ان اسأل سؤال يدور بذهنى منذ فترة طويلة
هل نصر اكتوبر اكذوبة كما يشيع البعض واننا كدنا نهزم لولا روسيا ام ماذا؟؟؟

محمد فاروق

----------


## الصاعق

سؤال مهم يا سيد محمد
حرب أكتوبر ليست أكذوبة فالعبرة في النصر أو الهزيمة هو تحقق الهدف الذي تم من أجله دخول الحرب. وقد نجحت مصر في استرجاع سيناء كنتيجة لحرب أكتوبر فكيف لاتكون نصراً.
لكن اليهود يحاولن التركيز على أنهم نجحوا في حصار الجيش الثالث عند صدور وقف إطرق النار ويتناسوا أنهم إضطروا لإنسحاب حفاظاً على قواتهم عند اتفاقية فض الاشتباك والتي كان من نتيجتها انسحابهم غرب المضائق أي أكثر من 80 كم داخل سيناء.

الجبهة السورية لها قصة أخرى 
فحتى يوم 8 أكتوبر نجحتالقوات السورية في تحقيق اختراق عميق في الخطوط الإسرايلية ووصلت إلى مشارف بحيرة طبرية. لكن الهجوم المضاد الإسسرائيلي نجح في رد كل القوات السورية حتى خطوط بدء القتال بحلول يوم 10 اكتوبر ثم طور الإسرائيليون الهجوم وتجاوزا خطوط 67 حتى اصبحت دمشق في مرمى مدافعهم وعند هذه النقطة تقرر وقف النيران. وعند هذهالنقطة أيضاً يتوقف الإسرائيليون ويقيمون وضعهم بأنه نصر
لكن الحقيقة أن القتال لم يتوقف وبدئت سورية حرب استنزاف سرشة استمرت لفترة طويلة وإضطرت إسرائيل نظراً لإنزعاجها من اشتعال الجبهةوالخسائر إلى قبول اتفاقية فض اشتباك انسحبت بمقتضاها ليس فقط إلى خطوط بدء الحرب بل أيضاً انسحبت من جزء من هضبة الجولان يتضمن مدينة القنيطرة عاصمة الجولان وهنا يقيم العرب النتيجة بأنها نصر وكيف لا تكون كذلك.

أنظر إلى الحدود التي بدأت عندها الحرب والحدود التي انتهت عندها وبعد ذلك حدثني عن النصر ا لإسرائيلي

الحرب يا صديقي هي فرض الإرادة بالقوه على العدو 
فما هو ما تحقق في حرب اكتوبر؟
هل نجحت إسرائيل في الحفاظ علىالحدود التي بدأت عليها الحرب؟
لا
هذه هي إجابتي 
الصاعق

----------


## كمال عوض

لي رجاء ... وهو الإبتعاد عن ذكر الأرقام في تحليلنا لحرب أكتوبر .... فلا يوجد مصدر واحد موثق نستطيع أن نتعمد على الأرقام المذكورة فيه .
حرب أكتوبر مجال خصب جدا للحديث فيه بإسهاب وتفصيل والجميع له ذكريات لا تنسي مع هذا اليوم العظيم .
كمال عوض

----------


## محمد فاروق

الاخ احمد سيد 

برجاء كتابة المصدر عند ذكر ارقام او حقائق ….

نكون لك من الشاكرين ….

وايضا حتى لايكون هناك تشكيك فى معلوماتك

اخوك / محمد فاروق

----------


## atefhelal

*الأستاذ أحمد السيد صاحب فضل كبير .. لقد أهدانى على صفحة أخرى موقعا لكتاب الشاذلى عن حرب أكتوبر .. وأتذكر أننى قرأت كتابا ممنوعا له يتهم فيه السادات بالخيانة العظمى وكنت خارج البلاد .. هذا الرجل هو القائد الفعلى لمعركة أكتوبر 1973 بحكم منصبه فى ذلك الوقت ، ومن يليه فى تحمل مسئوليات تلك المعركة عسكريا هو الجمسى بحكم منصبه أيضا فى ذلك الوقت .. لذلك فأنا عندما أريد أن أقرأ عن حرب أكتوبر فلا أقرأ لغيرهما رغم اختلافهما فى بعض وجهات النظر التى لاتؤثر كثيرا على صدق روايتهما لتلك الأيام المجيدة فى تاريخ مصر الحديث .. أما صاحب قرار الحرب فهو الشعب المصرى ومعه الجيش المصرى الذى كان يمثل كل طوائفه على جبهة القتال وخلفها ، والسادات أو غيره كان لايمكنه التخلى عن هذا القرار وهو مشارك للشعب فى تحمل مسئولية هذا القرار مثله مثل أى مواطن شريف آخر ...* 


*واسمحوا لى أن أنقل هنا فصلا من كتاب الشاذلى قد يهم شباب اليوم الإطلاع عليه :*



*الفصل السابع*

*مشكلات العبور وكيف تم التغلب عليها*

*إن تحضير وتجهيز القوات المسلحة للمعركة الهجومية لم يكن مقصورا على إنشاء وتدريب وحدات جديدة تقليدية، حيث إن عبور قناة السويس يعتبر من العمليات العسكرية ذات الطابع الخاص. فالتنظيم العادي والتسليح العادي والعقائد العسكرية السائدة كل ذلك لم يكن ليقدم حلولا لعملية العبور التي تنتظرني لذلك كان يجب علينا أن نلجأ إلى خيالنا وخبراتنا في جميع المجالات لكي نوجد حلولا للمشكلات التي تواجهنا. لقد أدخلنا الكثير من التعديلات في تنظيمات بعض وحداتنا القائمة، كما قمنا بإنشاء وحدات جديدة ذات تنظيم معين لكي تكون قادرة على القيام بمهام محددة كذلك أدخلنا بعض المعدات الجديدة ضمن تنظيم وحداتنا، وكان بعضها من أحدث وأرقى المعدات المستخدمة في العالم، وفي الوقت نفسه لجأنا إلى بعض المعدات البدائية التي كانت تستخدم في العصور القديمة. وبينما كان كل ذلك يجري في وقت واحد كان علينا أن نختبر هذه التنظيمات والمعدات والمهمات والعقائد الجديدة اختبارا ميدانيا تحت ظروف اقرب ما تكون إلى الظروف الواقعية التي سوف تواجهنا. وقد أجرينا مئات التجارب وأدخلنا العديد من التعديلات على أفكارنا وتنظيماتنا ومعداتنا، قبل أن نستقر على قرار نهائي في أي من هذه المواضيع.* 
*قناة السويس كمانع مائي:* 
*لم تعد الأنهار والقنوات تشكل عائقاً كبيرا أمام الجيوش الحديثة بعد تطوير أسلحة القتال وإدخال الدبابات والمركبات البرمائية والدبابات التي تستطيع الغوص في الماء والسير على قاع المانع المائي ضمن تنظيم القوات البرية. لقد اصبح في مقدار القوات البرية أن تقتحم المانع المائي بالهجوم من الحركة وعلى مواجهة واسعة، وذلك بأن تدفع القوات الرئيسية أمامها بمفرزة برمائية تقوم بإنشاء راس كوبري، ويتبعها المهندسون الذين ينشئون الكوبري الذي تعبر عليه القوات الرئيسية عند وصولها إلى المانع المائي. وإذا كان ذلك ينطبق على جميع الموانع المائية، فإنه لا ينطبق من قريب أو بعيد على قناة السويس، حيث أنها مانع مائي من نوع فريد في طبيعته، وقد أضاف إليها العدو- علاوة على ذلك- كثيرا من العوائق الاصطناعية مما جعلها تبدو في أعين الكثيرين من العسكريين مانعاً مائياً لا يمكن اقتحامه. ويمكن وصف قناة السويس كمانع مائي - باختصار- بالنقاط التالية: 
1- مانع مائي صناعي يتراوح عرضه بين 180 و 200 متر، وأجنابها حـادة الميل ومكسوة بالدبش والحجارة لمنع انهيار الأتربة والرمال إلى القاع، وهذا يجعل من الصعب على أية دبابة برمائية أن تعبرها إلا إذا تم نسف أكتاف الشاطئ وتجهيز منزل ومطلع تستطيع المركبة البرمائية أن تستخدمهما في النزول إلى الماء والخروج منه (الشكل رقم 1). 
2- قيام العدو بإنشاء سد ترابي على الضفة الشرقية للقناة وبارتفاع يصل في الاتجاهات المهمة إلي 20 متراً مما يجعل من المستحيل عبور أية مركبة برمائية إلى الشاطئ الآخر إلا بعد إزالة هذا السد. وقد عمل الإسرائيليون بجد في تعلية هذا السد وزحزحته إلى القناة حتى أصبح ميله يتقابل مع ميل شاطئ القناة أي أنه لم تكن هناك أي مصطبة أو كتف ظاهر لشاطئ القناة من ناحية العدو، وكان ميل هذا السد يتراوح بين 45 و65 درجة طبقا لطبيعة التربة في كل قطاع (الشكل رقم 2). 
3- وعلى طول هذا السد الترابي بنى الإسرائيليون خطاً دفاعياً قوياً أطلق عليه خط بارليف Barlev Line، وقد كان هذا الخط يتكون من 35 حصناً تتراوح المسافة بين كل منها ما بين كيلو متر واحد في الاتجاهات المهمة و5 كيلومترات في الاتجاهات غير المهمة على طول القناة. أما في منطقة البحيرات فقد كانت هذه الحصون اكثر تباعداً إذ وصلت إلى ما بين 10-15 كم بين كل حصن وثغر. كانت هذه الحصون مدفونة في الأرض وذات أسقف قوية تجعلها قادرة على أن تتحمل قصف المدفعية الثقيلة دون أن تتأثر بذلك، وكانت تحيط بها حقول الغام وأسلاك كثيفة، ويمكن غمر القناة من مزاغل ألدشم بنيران كثيفة، وبين هذه الحصون كانت هناك مرابض نيران للدبابات بمعدل مربض كل 100 متر. كان العدو لا يحتل هذه المرابض بصفة دائمة. كان يحتلها فقط في حالات التوتر، وكان في استطاعة دبابات العدو أن تتحرك بين مربض وأخر وهي مستورة تماما عن النظر والنيران من جـانبنا، وكانت حصون خط بارليف لديها الاكتفاء الذاتي لمدة 7 أيام، ولديها وسائل اتصال جيدة مع قيادتها الخلفية، وأما القوات المخصصة لاحتلال خط بارليف فكانت لواء مشاة وثلاثة ألوية مدرعة. كان لواء المشاة (حوالي2000-3000 رجل) يحتل الحصون، بينما كانت الألوية المدرعة (360 دبابة) تخصص حوالي ثلث قوتها للعمل كأحتياطيات قريبة تتمركز على مسافة 5-8 كيلومترات شرق القناة. أما باقي المدرعات، فكانت تتمركز على مسافة 25-30 كم شرق القناة. لقد قدرنا أنه لو أمكننا تحقيق المفاجأة التامة وبدأنا القتال دون أن يعدل العدو من أوضاعه فمن المنتظر أن يقوم بهجمات مضادة ضد قواتنا العابرة بواسطة سرايا أو كتائب دبابات في خلال 15-30 دقيقة من بدء الهجوم، وأن يقوم بهجوم مضاد بواسطة اللواءات المدرعة في حدود ساعتين أما إذا شعر العدو بتحضيراتنا للهجوم، فقد ينجح في احتلال الفراغات التي تفصل بين الحصون بواسطة دباباته، وبذلك يمكنه أن يكبدنا خسائر كبيرة أثناء عملية العبور. علاوة على إمكان قيامه بهجمات مضادة على قواتنا التي تنجح في العبور بعد فترات تقل كثيراً عما سبق ذكره. 
4- كان كل هذه الموانع والعوائق لم تكف لكي تبعث الطمأنينة في نفوس الإسرائيليين والرهبة في نفوس أعدائهم فأرادوا أن يبعثوا اليأس في نفوسنا، فأدخلوا سلاحاً جديداً رهيباً هو النيران المشتعلة فوق سطح الماء لكي تحرق كل من يحاول عبور القناة. ولتنفيذ هذه الفكرة الجهنمية بنوا مستودعات ملأوها بهذا السائل ووصلوا هذه المستودعات بأنابيب تنقل السائل إلى سطح الماء، ونظرا لأن كثافة هذا السائل اقل من كثافة الماء فأنه يطفو على سطح الماء، فإذا اشتعل بطريقة الية أو بواسطة قنبلة فسفورية تحول سطح الماء إلى جحيم. ومع استمرار التغذية بالسائل تستمر النيران المشتعلة. (الشكل رقم 3). 
تلك هي قناة السويس، وهذا هو المانع المائي الذي كان علينا اقتحامه، وللتغلب على هذه المشكلة الكبيرة قمنا بتجزئتها إلى مجموعة من المشكلات الأصغر حجما، وأخذنا نعمل على حل كل مشكلة على حدة إلى أن تم التغلب عليها جميعا فكان العبور العظيم في أكتوبر 1973.* 
*فتح الثغرات في الساتر الترابي:* 

*كانت المشـكلة الأولى والرئيسية هي فتوح ثغرات في السد الترابي حتى يمكن من خلالها عبور الدبابات وأسلحتنا الثقيلة سواء عبر المعديات أم الكباري. وعندما شغلت منصب(ر.ا.ح.ق.م.م) كانت العقيدة السائدة لفتح الثغرات في الساتر الترابي تتلخص فيما يلي: 
1- يقوم المهندسون بالعبور في قواربهم المطاطية بمجرد أن تتمكن موجات المشاة من تحقيق الحد الأدنى من الوقاية لهم. 
2- يقوم المهندسون بشق حفرة داخل السد الترابي مستخدمين في ذلك أدوات الحفر اليدوية (لاستحالة استخدام أدوات الحفر الميكانيكية نظراً لتهايل التربة) ثم تملا هذه الحفر بالمتفجرات ويتم تفجيرها بعد أن ينسحب المهندسون إلى مسافة 200 متر بعيدا عن مكان التفجير. قد يبدو من الناحية النظرية أنه كلما عمق المهندسون الحفر داخل السد الترابي، وكلما زادت كمية المتفجرات المدفونة في السد زادت كمية الأتربة المزاحة، أما من الناحية العملية فقد كان الموقف مختلفاً؛ إذ كانت طبيعة التربة التي يتكون منها السد الترابي متهايلة، وكان ذلك يجعل من الصعب تعميق أي حفرة في جسم السد. وكانت الأتربة والرمال على أجناب الحفرة تتهايل إلى داخلها مع كل محاولة لتعميقها، وبالتالي فقد كانت المتفجرات التي نقوم بدفنها داخل السد ليست على عمق كاف يسمح بإزاحة كمية كبيرة من الأتربة. كانت النتائج غير مشجعة وكانت كمية الأتربة المزاحة نتيجة التفجير تصل إلى حوالي 200- 300 متر مكعب تاركة ما يقرب من 1200 متر مكعب أخرى تجب علينا إزاحتها بواسطة العمل اليدوي والميكانيكي. 
3- يستأنف العمل اليدوي لتجهيز مطلع للبولدوزر BULLDOZER الذي يتم نقله على معدية ثم يبدأ البولدوزر في العمل لاستكمال عملية فتح الثغرة. 

في خلال شهري مايو ويونيو 71 حضرت عدة بيانات عملية قامت إدارة المهندسين بتنظيمها لإظهار الأسلوب المتبع في فتح الثغرات في السد الترابي نهارا أو ليلا. كان يعيب هذا الأسلوب النقاط التالية: 
1- أن عملية التنسيق بين المهندسين الذين يقومون بالتفجير، والمشاة التي تعبر أو التي عبرت وأصبحت على الشاطئ الآخر، قد لا تسير على الوجه الأكمل مما قد تترتب عليه إصابة بعض جنودنا نتيجة هذه التفجيرات. 
2- إن تخصيص عدد كبير من المهندسين للقيام بأعمال الحفر اليدوي بعد عملية التفجير قد تترتب عليه زيادة خسائرنا في أفراد المهندسين فيما لو وقعت هذه المجموعة تحت نيران العدو المباشرة أو غير المباشرة. 
3- إن إرسال بلدوزر للعمل في استكمال فتح الثغرة مبكراً قد يعرضه للتدمير بواسطة نيران دبابات العدو، نظرا لكبر حجمه واضطراره للظهور في كثير من الأحيان على خط السماء وإذا تأخرنا في إرساله فسوف يتأخر فتح الثغرات، وبالتالي يتأخر تشغيل المعديات وبناء الكباري فتزداد فترة تعرض مشاتنا لهجمات العدو المضادة. 
4- كان فتح الثغرات بهذا الأسلوب يعتبر باهظ التكاليف في الأفراد والمعدات والمواد، فقد كان فتح الثغرة الواحدة يحتاج إلى 60 فردا وبلدوزر و200 كغم من المتفجرات وعمل يستمر من 5-6 ساعات دون حساب لأي تدخل من العدو. 
لم يكن أمامي إلا أن أقبل العمل بهذا الحل إلى أن نجد ما هو افضل منه، ولكني أخبرت اللواء جمال على مدير إدارة المهندسين بضرورة البحث والتفكير في أسلوب أخر لفتح هذه الثغرات. وفي خلال يونيو من العام نفسه اخبرني اللواء جمال علي أن أحد ضباط المهندسين يقترح فتح الثغرة في الساتر الترابي بأسلوب ضغط المياه، وأنه قد مارس هذا العمل عندما كان يعمل في السد العالي وكانوا يفتتون الصخر بقوة اندفاع المياه كانت الفكرة سهلة وبسيطة ولا ينقص إلا تجربتها، وقبل انتهاء شهر يونيو حضرت أول تجربة لاختبار هذه الفكرة. استخدم المهندسون في هذا البيان ثلاث مضخات مياه صغيرة إنجليزية الصنع وكانت النتيجة رائعة. كان واضحاً انه كلما زاد ضغط الماء زادت سرعة تهايل الرمال وبالتالي سرعة فتح الثغرة وبعد عدة تجارب اتضح لنا أن كل متر مكعب من المياه يزيح متراً مكعباً من الرمال، وان العدد المثالي في كل ثغرة هو خمس مضخـاته وفي يوليو 71 تقرر أن يكون أسلوبنا في فتح الثغرات في الساتر الترابي هو أسلوب التجريف (ضغط المياه)، وقررنا شراء 300 مضخة مياه إنجليزية وصل قسم منها قبل نهاية العام، والقسم الباقي وصل في أوائل عام 72. وفي خلال عام 72 قررنا شراء 150 مضخة أخرى ألمانية الصنع واكثر قوة من المضخة الإنجليزية، وبتخصيص 3 مضخات إنجليزية ومضختين ألمانيتين لكل ثغرة كان من الممكن إزاحة 1500 متر مكعب من الأتربة خلال ساعتين فقط وبعدد من الأفراد يتراوح ما بين 10-15 فردا فقط. 
في خلال شهري مايو ويونيو كان هذا حلا رائعا وسهلا ويتلافى جميع العيوب التي كان يتسم بها الأسلوب السابق، فشكرا للمهندس الشاب صاحب الاقتراح وشكرا لجميع رجال المهندسين الذين قاموا بتطوير الفكرة وتهذيبها إلى أن أخذت لونها النهائي قبل حرب أكتوبر 73. ومن الأحداث الغريبة حقا أنه على الرغم من عشرات التجارب التي أجريت بهذا الأسلوب خلال الأعوام 71 و 72 و73 إلا أن الإسرائيليين لم يعرفوا اكتشافنا لهذا الأسلوب في فتح الثغرات في السد الترابي، وقد تحققنا من ذلك عندما وقع في أيدينا أحد جواسيسهم قبل بدء الحرب بشهرين. 
التغلب على النيران المشتعلة: 
كانت المشكلة الثانية التي وجبت علينا مجابهتها هي مشكلة النيران المشتعلة فوق سطح الماء وفي شهر يونيو 71 حضرت بيانا عمليا عن أسلوب التغلب على هذه النيران المشتعلة، وقد تم تنفيذ المشروع كما يلي: 
1- يقوم بعض الجنود الذين يلبسون ملابس واقية ضد الحريق بركوب أحد القوارب ومع كل منهم واحدة من سعف النخل (جريدة)، ثم يبدأون بمهاجمة جزر النيران المشتعلة وضربها بالجريد فتنقسم عادة الجزيرة الكبيرة إلى عدة جزر صغيرة، ثم تتكرر العملية، وهكذا 
2- أقترح على خلال هذا البيان أن نستبدل القوارب المطاطية بمركبات برمائية وان يستبدل سعف النخل بمواد كيماوية أو بمعنى أخر تشكيل قوة مطافئ بحرية. 
لم أقتنع بأنه يمكن إطفاء هذه النيران بسعف النخل إذ كنا نستخدم في تجربتنا عشرة أطنان من السائل المشتعل، ولكن يجب أن نتصور ماذا يمكن أن يحدث لو أن العدو قذف بخمسين طنا من هذا السائل ثم أخذ يغذيها باستمرار. لاشك أن النيران ستكون اكثر قوة واكثر تماسكا بحيث لا تسمح بوجود جزر عائمة من النيران يمكن لقواتنا المكلفة بالإطفاء أن تهاجمها واحدة بعد الأخرى، كما أن تشكيل وحدات إطفاء بحرية سيشغلنا عن واجبنا الأصلي، فبدلا من أن نعبر ونقتحم فإن مجهودنا سوف يتحول إلى عملية إطفاء حريق وبهذا يتحقق هدف العدو، وبعد دراسة الموضوع من جميع جوانبه قررت أن تكون عقيدتنا فيما يتعلق بهذه المشكلة هي كما يلي: 
1- يجب أن نحرم العدو من فرصة استخدام هذا السلاح الذي يعتمد على ثلاثة أجزاء: خزانات يسع الواحد منها 200 طن من المواد المشتعلة، أنبوبة تصل ما بين هذه الخزانات وسطح مياه القناة ثم وسيلة سيطرة تشمل الفتح والإشعال. فلو أمكـننا إفساد أي من هذه الأجزاء لفشل العدو في استخدام هذا السلاح. كانت الخزانات مدفونة دفناً جيداً في الرمال ومن المشكوك فيه إمكان تدميرها بواسطة المدفعية. وكانت الأنابيب التي تنقل السائل هي الأخرى مدفونة ومن الصعب الوصول إليها، ولكن فتحات هذه المواسير كان يمكن رؤيتها بوضوح من جانبنا. وكانت فتحه هذه الأنابيب تختفي تحت سطح المياه عندما يكون هناك "مد" وتظهر فوق سطح المياه عندها يكون هناك "جزر" فلو أمكننا أن نسد هذه الفتحات قبل بدء العمليات لفسدت خطة العدو في استخـدام هذا السلاح تماما. لذلك يحب علينا- كجزء من التخطيط- أن نغلق هذه الفتحات وان نضرب الخزانات بالمدفعية أثناء فترة تحضيرات المدفعية التي تسبق عملية الهجوم، وبالإضافة إلى ذلك فإنه يمكننا إرسال جماعات تخريب لتدمير هذه الخزانات قبل المعركة وخلالها. 
2- كان علينا عند انتخاب نقط العبور أن نختارها بحيث تكون فوق اتجاه التيار، حيث أن هذا السائل المحترق يعوم مع التيار، وبالتالي فأنه يعتبر عديم المفعول ضد أي قوات تعبر من فوق اتجاه التيار. 
3- إذا حدث واضطررنا لانتخاب قطاع العبور بحيث يكون تحت التيار، ثم فشلت جميع محاولاتنا في إبطال مفعول هذا السلاح ونجح العدو في تشغيله، فإننا نوقف عملية العبور إلى أن ينتهي تأثير هذه النيران. قد يتراوح الوقت اللازم لاحتراق هذا السائل ما بين 15- 30 دقيقة طبقا لكمية السائل المسكوب وليس أمامنا إلا أن نتعامل معه كأنه أحد أسلحة القتال: نحاول أن نتحاشاه إذا كان مؤثرا ونتجاهله إذا ضعف تأثيره، مثله في ذلك مثل منطقة مغمورة بنيران المدفعية: إذا كان الضرب كثيفا ومؤثرا تحاشيناه وإذا كان دون تركيز عبرنا المنطقة بخسائر طفيفة.* 
*أحمال جندي المشاة:* 

*كان في تقديرنا- كما سبق أن قلت- أن تبدأ المعديات في العمل بعد حوالي من 5-7 ساعات من بدء الهجوم، وان تبدأ الكباري في العمل بعد ذلك بحوالي ساعتين، ونتيجة لذلك فإن الدبابات والأسلحة الثقيلة لن تعبر إلى الشاطئ الآخر بأعداد مؤثرة تسمح بتدعيم المشاة في قتالها إلا بعد حوالي 12 ساعة من بدء عبور المشاة أما الوحدات والعناصر الإدارية فإنها لن تصل إلى وحدات المشاة إلا بعد حوالي 18 ساعة من بدء الهجوم. إن هذا الموقف يشبه إلى حد ما موقف وحدات المظلات التي يتم إنزالها في عمق العدو، حيث تبقى هناك لمدة يوم أو يومين إلى أن تتصل بها القوات الرئيسية الصديقة، وهي في خلال هذه الفترة تعتمد اعتمادا كليا ومصيريـا على ما تستطيع حمله معها من أسلحة وعتاد وغذاء وماء. وللحقيقة فإن موقف جندي المشاة المكلف بعبور القناة كان اصعب من موقف جندي المظلات الذي ينزل في العمق، لأن جندي العبور سيواجه بهجمات مضادة مدرعة بمجرد أن يضع قدمه على الشاطئ الآخر، لذلك كان يجب علينا أن نجهز هذا الجندي تجهيزا يسمح له بمقابلة هذه التحديات التي تنتظره، ولتحقيق ذلك كان يجب على هذا الجندي أن يحمل معه عددا كافيا من الأسلحة المضادة للدبابات ولاسيما الصواريخ مالوتكا ATGW حتى يمكنه أن يدمر الدبابات التي تهاجمه، وكان عليه أن يحمل الصواريخ المضادة للطائرات SAM-7 STRELLA حتى يمكنه أن يدمر الطائرات التي تهاجمه من ارتفاعات منخفضة، وكان عليه أن يحمل ما يكفيه من ذخيرة وطعام ومياه لمدة يوم كامل، وكان عليه علاوة على ذلك أن يحمل ألغاما مضادة للدبابات حتى تساعده في الدفاع عن مواقعه المكتسبة ضد هجمات الدبابات. كانت المشكلة الرئيسية هي تحديد عدد ونوعية الأسلحة وكمية الذخائر التي يحملها جندي المشاة (المترجل). علما بأن أقصى ما يستطيع الجندي المقاتل حمله هو 25 كيلوجراما، فكيف نحقق التوازن بين هذه الطلبات الضرورية جميعها؟ هنا أطلقت شعار جنود المظلات بين الجنود المشاة المكلفين بالعبور "أقصى ما يمكن من السلاح والذخيرة وأقل ما يمكن من الاحتياجات الإدارية الأخرى". 
كان يلزم كل جندي 2 كجم من الطعام مع 2,5 لتر من المياه، فإذا أضفنا إلى ذلك من الحد الأدنى من الملابس والشدة الميدانية والخوذة، فأن وزن جميع هذه الأصناف يصل إلى حوالي 10 كجم، وبذلك يتبقى لدينا 15 كجم لجميع أنواع الأسلحة والذخيرة والمعدات العسكرية. لم يكن هذا الموقف يشكل أية مشكلة بالنسبة لجندي المشاة العادي المسلح ببندقية أوتوماتيكية ومعها 300 رصاصة و 2 قنبلة يدويه حيث أن وزن جميع هذه الأصناف كان يقل عن 15 كجم. ولكن كانت المشكلة الحقيقية تكمن في تلك الأحمال التي يتحتم على أطقم أسلحـة الدعم حملها (المدفع عديم الارتداد ب 10، والمدفع عديم الارتداد ب 11، والمالوتكا، والـRPG والـ STRELLA، ومدافع الماكينة المتوسطة 7,62 مم، ومدافع الماكينة الثقيلة 12,7 مم، وقواذف اللهب، الخ). إن هذه الأسلحة ولو أنها تدخل تحت نطاق الأسلحة الخفيفة التي يمكن حملها فإن أوزانها -إذا أضيف إليها الحد الأدنى من الذخيرة التي يجب أن ترافقها- تصبح كبيرة وتجعل من المستحيل على طاقمها أن يتحمل وحده عبء حملها هي وذخيرتها. لذلك كان من الواجب علينا أن نوزع هذه الأحمال على باقي أفراد المشاة بطريقة تجمع بين عدالة التوزيع في الأحمال وسهولة الحصول على هذه الأحمال بطريقة لا تؤثرعلى كفاءة الاستخدام التكتيكي للسلاح. وحيث أن عدالة التوزيع في الأحمال تتعارض مع كفاءة الاستخدام التكتيكي للسلاح والمهام المكلف بها كل جندي، فقد قمنا بعمل كشوفات تفصيلية تشمل كشفا خاصا لكل جندي في فرقة المشاة طبقا لوظيفته وفي هذا الكشف حددنا ما يتحتم على كل جندي أن يحمل. وكانت الأحمال تتراوح بين 23 و30 كجم للفرد وفي أحوال نادرة كان يحمل بعض الجنود ما يزيد على 30 كجم (1). 
لقد بدا واضحا أن الشدة الميدانية (البل) التي كان معمولا بها في القوات المسلحة في ذلك الوقت أصبحت لا تتناسب مع الظروف الجديدة، إن تثبيت الأحمال على جسم الجندي المقاتل هو موضوع بالغ الأهمية. أن هذه الأحمال إذا ما ثبت بجسم الجندي بحيث تصبح وكأنها جزء من أعضائه فإنه يمكنه أن يتحرك بها في يسر وسهولة دون أن تعوق حركته أو تؤثر على كفاءته، أما إذا لم تثبت هذه الأحمال بطريقة جيدة فأنها سوف تؤثر تأثيرا كبيرا على أداء الجنود، وذلك علاوة على احتمال سقوط وفقد بعض هذه الأحمال دون أن يشعر بها الجندي. إن الشدة الميدانية المثالية هي تلك التي تستطيع أن تستوعب جميع أحمال الجندي بطريقة جيدة، ولكن الظروف التي خلقتها مشكلة عبور قناة السويس قد فرضت علينا ضرورة ابتكار شدة ميدانية تتناسب مع تلك الأحمال الخاصة. كان أمامنا عشرات الأحمال المختلفة، وكان الحل المثالي هو إيجاد شدة خاصة لكل حمل من هذه الأحمال، ولكن ذلك كان كفيلا بان يخلق لنا مشكلات إدارية ضخمة، وقد قامت إدارة المهمات بالكثير من التجارب حول هذا الموضوع إلى أن توصلنا إلى خمس عينات مختلفة، بحيث تستطيع كل منها أن تخدم عدة أحمال. في 12 من يوليو 72 تمت الموافقة على هذه العينات وقبل نهاية أكتوبر 72 كان قد تم عمل 50000 شدة ميدانية من هذه الأنواع الجديدة (2). 
كذلك قمنا بتغيير زمزمية المياه التي يحملها جنود العبور. كانت الزمزمية المستخدمة في القوات المسلحة تسع ثلاثة أرباع اللتر من المياه فاستبدلناها بأخرى تسع 2,5 لتر حتى يكون مع جندي العبور ما يكفيه من المياه لمدة يوم كامل (هذه الكمية هي الحد الأدنى من المياه التي يحتاج إليها الفرد)، وقد أمكن إنتاج 50000 من هذه الزمزميات قبل نهاية عام 1971.* 

*عربة الجر اليدوي*: 
*وعلى الرغم من الأحمال الثقيلة التي كلفنا جنود المشاة بحملها، إلا أني لم أكن مطمئنا بالقدر الكافي على قدرة مشاتنا في الاستمرار في المعركة لمدة طويلة. لقد كانت الذخيرة التي يحملونها قليلة جدا ومن الممكن أن تستهلك في قتال عنيف خلال ساعة زمنية واحدة وعلاوة على ذلك فإنهم لا يحملون ألغاما أو كاشفات الغام، أو وسائل مواصلات كافية، أو علامات إرشاد الخ، وكان الحل الأمثل لكل هذه المشكلات هو إدخال عربة جر يدوية يمكن جرها بواسطة فرد ين بعد تحميلها بحوالي 150 كجم من الذخائر أو المعدات العسكرية. كيف صنعنا وادخلنا هذه العربة ضمن خطة عبور قناة السويس؟ إنها قصة طريفة سوف ارويها للتاريخ. 
عندما عينت قائدا لمنطقة البحر الأحمر العسكرية في يناير 1970 كان أول عمل قمت به هو دراسة العمليات العسكرية السابقة التي قام بها العدو في هذه المنطقة على الطبيعة، وكان من ضمن هذه العمليات قيام العدو بقصف ميناء سفاجة بالمدفعية ليلا وذلك قبل أن أتولى قيادة المنطقة ببضعة أشهر. عندما ذهبت إلى سفاحة عاينت الحفر المتخلفة من قصف المدفعية فاتضح لي أنها لابد أن تكون نتيجة قصف هاون من عيار 120 ملليمتر، وبحساب مدى الهاون 120، وانسب الأماكن للهبوط بطائرة الهليوكوبتر سالت نفسي"لو أني مكان العدو لنزلت في هذا المكان أو ذاك المكان؟". انتقلت إلى المكانين اللذين تصورت أن يكون العدو قد عمل من أي منهما، فوجدت في أحدهما جميع الشواهد التي تؤكد صدق تخميني. لقد كانت بقايا ومخلفات القصف مازالت في مكانها وبجوارها عربة صغيرة ذات أربع عجلات، ولها ذراع طويلة للجر وكان واضحا أن طاقم الهاون الإسرائيلي قد نقل طلقات الهاون في هذه العربة إلى مربض النيران الذي كان يبعد حوالي 400 متر من مكان هبوط الطائرات لقد أعجبت كثيرا بهذه العربة وأخذتها عند عودتي إلى مركز قيادتي واستدعيت رئيس الشؤون الفنية بالمنطقة وعرضت عليه العربة وقلت له: "أريد أن تصنع لي 6 عربات مثل هذه العربة"، وبعد أن فحصها قال لي إنه يستطيع أن يصنع افضل منها ولكن المشكلة الوحيدة هي العجـلات، حيث إن القوات المسلحة لا تستخدم عجـلات من هذا النوع الصغير، ولكنه أضاف أن أنسب العجلات التي يمكن استخدامها هي عجلات الدراجة النارية الإيطالية الصنع VESPA . قام رئيس الشؤون الفنية بشراء العجلات المطلوبة (24 عجلة) من سوق الكانتو في القاهرة (3). لقد صممنا أن نصنع عربة جر افضل من العربة الإسرائيلية، وهكذا قمنا بعدة درا سات وتجارب ميدانية على العينتين الأوليين حتى يمكننا أن نحدد انسب الأبعاد و أقصى الحمولة، وبعد عدة تجارب وجدنا أن أقصى حمولة يمكن جرها بواسطة فردين فوق ارض غير ممهدة ولمسافة 5 كيلومترات هي 150 كجم. كما قمنا بتعديل في طولها حتى يمكن تحميل صواريخ القاذف الصـاروخي جراد ـ ب الذي كان ضمن تسليحنا في منطقة البحر الأحمر، وكانت عملية حملها بواسطة الأفراد تعتبر مشكلة صعبة، وفي نهاية الأمر أصبحت لدينا في منطقة البحر الأحمر 6 عربات جر تستطيع الواحدة منها أن تحمل 150 كجم من الأسلحة والعتاد ويمكن جرها بواسطة فردين لمسافة 5 كم عبر ارض غير ممهدة. 
وبينما كنت أفكر في مشكلات عبور القناة وأنا (ر.ا.ح.ق.م.م) تذكرت عربات الجر الست التي تركتها في البحر الأحمر، استدعيت اللواء جمال صدقي مدير إدارة المركبات في القوات المسلحة في 21 من يوليو 1971 وعرضت عليه واحدة من هذه العربات ، وقلت له: "أريد أن تصنع لي 1000 عربة مثل هذه العربة"، وبعد عدة أيام عاد إلي ليخـبرني انه لو اشترى جميع العجـلات المتيسرة في السوق المحلية فإنه لن يستطيع أن يصنع اكثر من 100 عربة، أما إذا أعطيته مهلة 6 اشهر، فإنه سيكون قادرا على تصنيع جميع هذه العربات بعد أن يكون قد استورد العجلات المطلوبة من الخارج. وافقت على مهلة الأشهر الستة، ووفى اللواء جمال صدقي بوعده فكان لدينا خـلال يناير 72 ألف عربة من هذا النوع، طلبت منه تصنيع ألف عربة أخرى فكانت جـاهزة قبل أكتوبر 72، ثم طلبت ألفا ثالثا فكانت جاهزة في إبريل 1973، وعندما اقتحمت مشاتنا قناة السويس في أكتوبر 73 كانت تجر معها 2240 عربة من هذه العربات محملة بذخائر وألغام ومعدات عسكرية يبلغ وزنها 336 طنا. شكرا للعدو الإسرائيلي صاحب الفكرة، وشكرا لجميع رجال إدارة المركبات الذين قاموا بتصنيع هذه العربة. لقد سبق لنا أن علمنا أن الرجل العادي يستطيع أن يحمل 15 كجم زيادة على ما يحمله من طعام ومياه ومهمات عسكرية وهذا يعني إننا كنا سوف نحتـاج إلى 22400 (اثنين وعشرين ألفا وأربعمائة) من الحمالين غير المسلحين حتى يستطيعوا حمل ما قامت بنقله هذه العربات.* 
*تجهيز أفراد المشاة بمعدات خاصة:*
لقد جهزنا جندي المشاة أيضا بالكثير من المعدات الحديثة، فبحلول يوليو 72 كان قد تم تجهيز جـميع وحداتنا من المشاة بأجهزة الرؤية الليلية، فمنها ما كان يعمل بنظرية الأشعة تحت الحمراء ومنها ما كان يعمل بنظرية تقوية وتكبير ضوء النجوم STAR LIGHTER، وإلى جانب هذه الأجهزة الحديثة كانت هناك أجهزة ومعدات بدائية وغاية في البساطة، ومن بين ذلك النظارات السوداء المعتمة وسلالم الحبال. فأما النظارات السوداء فهي مصنوعة من زجاج سميك معتم من نوع الزجاج الذي يستخدمه عمال لحام الاوكسجين وذلك حتى يلبسه الأفراد عندما يستخدم العدو أشعة Zenon البالغة القوة في تعميتهم. لقد تعلمنا هذا الدرس خلال حرب الاستنزاف عندما كنا نبعث برجال الصاعقة لاصطياد دبابات العدو، وبعد عدة لقاءات ناجحة استخدم العدو الضوء المجهر المركب على دباباته في شل إبصار جنودنا، فكان ردنا على ذلك هو أن يلبس الجندي هذه النظارة ثم يوجه قذيفته إلى مصدر الضوء فيدمره. أما سلم الحبال فهو يشبه السلالم المستخدمة في الوحدات البحرية، أجنابه من الحبال ولكن درجاته من الخشب، يسهل طيه وحمله ثم فرده على السد الترابي وبذلك يستطيع جندي المشاة أن يتسلق الساتر الترابي دون أن تغوص قدماه في التراب، كما أنه بوضع سلمين متجاورين نستطيع أن نجر مدافعنا وعربات الجر التي ترافقنا فوق هذا الساتر دون أن تغوص عجلاتها في الرمال. 
توقف المشاة انتظارا لوصول أسلحة الدعم: 
والآن وبعد أن تم تجهيز جندي المشاة بأفضل الأسلحة والمعدات وبعد أن تم تحميله بأقصى ما يستطيع أن يحمل، فقد زادت قدراته القتالية زيادة كبيرة واصبـح خصما قويا وعنيدا للدبابة والطائرات ولكن بقى سؤال أخير: هل يستطيع 32,000 ضابط وجندي من المشاة- يعبرون في 12 موجة على مدى ثلاث ساعات- أن يتحدوا قوة العدو التي تتكون من ثلاثة الويه مدرعة ولواء مشاة متحصنة بخط بارليف وأمامهم قناة السويس بعوائقها كلها وإذا جاز لنا أن نتصور انهم قادرون على ذلك، فهل في استطاعتهم بعد ذلك أن يصدوا الهجوم المضاد الكبير الذي حذر مدير المخابرات الحربية من أن العدو سوف يقوم به بعد 6-8 ساعات من بدء الهجوم؟ لقد كانت حساباتنا تدعي إلى الاطمئنان بأن مشاتنا إذا قاتلت بعناد فإنها تستطيع أن تهزم قوة العدو التكتيكية (لواء مشاة+3 ألوية مدرعة) التي تدافع عن القناة أما إذا دفع العدو باحتياطه التعبوي الذي قدرته إدارة مخابراتنا بأربعة ألوية مدرعة و أربعة ألوية مشاة ميكانيكية بعد 6-8 ساعات من بدء الهجوم- فأن الموقف يصبح جدا خطيرا، لذلك كان لابد من اتخاذ إجراءات معينة لمقابلة هذا الموقف كان الإجراء الأول هو تقديم المعاونة بالنيران لقواتنا شرق القناة بجميع الأسلحة الثقيلة المتيسرة في غرب القناة أما الإجراء الثاني فكان يتلخص في فرض قيود مشددة على سرعة تقدم المشاة وذلك لضمان وجودها دائما في مدى المعاونة بالنيران من الضفة الغربية ولتقصير خطوطها الدفاعية، وبذلك تزداد إمكاناتها في صد هجوم الدبابات وتطبيقا لذلك كان راس الكوبري لكل فرقة مشاة يصل تدريجيا إلى عمق 5 كم وقاعدة 8 كم بعد 4 ساعات من بدء الهجوم وعند الوصول إلى هذا الخط يجب على المشاة أن تتوقف إلى أن تصلها أسلحـة الدعم التي تعبر على المعديات والكباري والتي ينتظر أن تبدأ في الوصول حوالي س+ 10 سـاعة، وبعد وصول أسلحة الدعم وإعادة التنظيم تستأنف المشاة تقدمها بحيث يصبح راس كوبري الفرقة 8 كم في العمق و 16 كم في القاعدة بحلول س+18 ساعة، وإذا سارت الأمور طبقا للسيناريو الذي تصورناه فإنه يمكن القول بان معركة العبور تكون قد تأكدت بعد 18 ساعة من بدء الهجوم (4). 
*السيطرة على عملية العبور:* 
*أن عبور مانع مائي شبيه بقناة السويس هو عملية بالغة التعقيد وتحتاج إلى إجراءات دقيقة وتفصيلية، وإذا لم تتم هذه الإجراءات طبقا لنظام دقيق وتحت سيطرة حاسمة من الانضباط فإن العملية بأكملها قد تتحول إلى فوضى عارمة. لقد قسمنا وحدات المشاة المكلفة بالعبور إلى مجموعتين: المجموعة الأولى هي مجموعة المترجلين الذين يقتحمون القناة في قوارب مطاطية ثم يعتمدون على أرجلهم في التحرك بعد وصولهم إلى الشاطئ الآخر، أما المجموعة الثانية فتشمل الوحدات والأطقم ذات الأسلحة الثقيلة التي تنتظر على الجانب الغربي إلى أن يتم فتح الممرات في السد الترابي وتشغيل المعديات والكباري. كان العبور على المعديات والكباري لا يتم بالوحدات المتكاملة بل كان يتم تبعا لأهمية كل مركبة ومدى حاجة المشاة إليها، ومن اجل ذلك تم تقسيم مركبات كل فرقة مشاة إلى 6 أسبقيات. 
كانت الأسبقية الأولى تشمل الدبابات وعربات القتال وعربات اللاسلكي والهاونات الثقيلة وعددا محـدودا من العربات التي تنقل الذخيرة، وتبلغ هذه المجموعة 200 دبابة و 750 مركبة. وكانت الأسبقية الثانية تشمل وحدات المدفعية ووحدات الدفاع الجوي وعددا إضافيا من العربات التي تحمل الذخيرة لكي يصل إجمالي الذخيرة التي مع المشاة المترجلة إلى وحدة نارية، وتبلغ هذه المجموعة 700 مركبة. 
أما الأسبقية الثالثة فكانت تشمل باقي العناصر الإدارية التابعة لكتائب المشـاة وكتائب المدفعية المضادة للطائرات، وكان مجموع هذه الأسبقية 600 مركبة. وكانت الأسبقية الرابعة تتكون من الوحدات الإدارية التي على مستوى الأولوية وتصل في مجموعها إلى 400 مركبة. والأسبقيـة الخامسة تشمل الوحدات الإدارية التي على مستوى الفرقة وتصل في مجموعها إلى 250 مركبة. والأسبقية السادسة تشمل العربات المخصصة لركوب أفراد المشاة الذين عبروا في القوارب وتبلغ هذه المجموعة 80 مركبة، وقد كانت الأوامر صريحة بعدم السماح بعبور أية عربة من عربات هذه المجموعة قبل مرور 48 ساعة من بدء الهجوم. كانت هذه الأسبقيات تعني أن كل كتيبة مشاة تقوم بتقسيم مركباتها إلى 4 مجموعات (6,3,2,1)، وان كل مجموعة من تلك المجموعات عليها أن تقابل المجموعات ذات الأسبقية الواحدة في مكان ووقت محددين وبترتيب معين ثم تسير على طريق معين إلى معبر معين وفي وقت محدد وان تعبر بسرعة معينة وبعد أن يتم عبورها فإنها تسلك طريقا محددا وتصل إلى وحدتها الأم في مكان ووقت معينين. أما وحدات الدبابات والمدفعية فقد كانت افضل حالا من وحدات المشاة حيث أنها تقسم إلى أسبقيتين فقط (1و3 بالنسبة للدبابات و 2 و3 بالنسبة للمدفعية). إن عبور32,000 رجل في القوارب، وعلى مدى 12 رحلة خلال ثلاث ساعات ثم تدعيمهم بعد ذلك بحوالي 1000 دبابة و13500 مركبة خلال 6 ساعات من بدء تشغيل المعديات والكباري بينما المعركة تدور على اشدها- لهو عمل شاق يحتاج إلى الكثير من المهارة وإلى قدر كبير من الانضباط ومستوى عال من السيطرة. ولتحقيق هذه السيطرة قمنا باتخاذ الإجراءات التالية: 
1- ترقيم القوارب المخصصة لنقل المشاة بأرقام متسلسلة من اليمين إلى اليسار داخل الفرقة من رقم 1 إلى رقم 144. 
2- تحديد نقطة انطلاق كل قارب من ناحيتنا ونقطة وصوله إلى الجانب الآخر بعلامة إرشاد كبيرة يمكن رؤيتها وتمييز رقمها نهارا أو ليلا من الجانب الآخر، وذلك حتى يعرف كل قارب وجهته في الذهاب والعودة. 
3- تم تخطيط طرق طولية تسلكها الوحدات في طريقها إلى نقط العبور، وأعطي لكل طريق رقم ولون مميز. 
4- تم تخطيط طرق عرضية تربط بين الطرق الطولية وأعطيت لها أسماء( أ.ب.ج.. الخ). 
5- قمنا بعمل رسم تخطيطي لمنطقة شرق القناة حتى عمق 6 كم، ورسمنا عليه خطوطا طولية تتقابل مع الخطوط الطولية التي في ناحيتنا، وتحمل الرقم واللون نفسيهما. 
6- تم تمييز كل وحدة ووحدة فرعية بعلامة مميزة توضع على خوذة الجندي. 
7- تقوم وحدات الشرطة العسكرية التي تعبر مع المشاة بحمل علامات التمييز والفوانيس التي تمكنها من تحديد الطرق شرق القناة طبقا للمخطط الذي سبقت الإشارة إليه (البند 5 الصفحة السابقة) وبالألوان المحددة نفسها. 
8- قمنا بطبع علامات مميزة تحدد أسبقية العبور، ويتم لصق هذه العلامة على زجاج العربات. 
9- أعطى لكل مركبة رقم مسلسل (طباشيري) يحدد أسبقية عبورها داخل وحدتها. 
10- قمنا بصنع جداول تفصيلية تحدد الوقت الذي تفرج فيه عربات كل وحدة من منطقة التجمع والطريق الذي تسلكه والمعبر المحدد لها والتوقيت الذي تبدأ فيه بالعبور (جميع التوقيتات تم تقديرها على أساس ساعة الصفر مضافة إليها كذا.. دقيقة). 
11- كان تلقين المعلومات يصل إلى مستوى الجندي وسائق المركبة، فقد كان كل فرد يعرف ما يخصه بالتفصيل ويترك الباقي لقائدة ، كان الجندي مثلا مطلوبا منه أن يعرف رقم قاربه والأفراد الذين يركبون معه في القارب وترتيب الركوب وترتيب النزول ومن هو الجندي الذي يكون على يمينه ومن هو الجندي الذي يكون على يساره أثناء ركوب القارب الخ. أما السائق فكان يجب عليه أن يعرف رقمه (الطباشيري)، والوقت الذي يجب عليه أن يخرج فيه من حفرة الوقاية، والطريق الذي يسلكه، وأسبقيته داخل رتل وحدته، وأسبقيته في العبور، ورقم المعبر الذي يعبر عليه، وسرعة العبور، ثم رقم ولون الطريق الذي يسلكه بعد عبوره والاسم والعلامة المميزة للوحدة الفرعية التي سوف ينضم إليهما إلخ. 
12- تم تشكيل قيادة خاصة للسيطرة على عملية العبور. 
قد يتساءل القارئ، ماذا يمكن أن يحدث لو تدخل العدو وانقلبت هذه التوقيتات رأسا على عقب؟ أليس من الممكن أن يتحول هذا العبور المنظم إلى فوضى عارمة ؟ وللإجابة عن ذلك أود أن أوضح أن جميع توقيتاتنا قد أدخلت في حسـابها مثل هذا التدخل، وان التوقيتات التي ذكرنا تزيد كثيرا على التوقيتات التي أمكن تحقيقها في التدريب كما أن توقيتات العمليات حسبت على أساس حوالي ضعف التوقيتـات التي يمكننا تحقيقها في التدريب نهارا وحوالي 50% زيادة على التوقيتات التي يمكننا تحقيقها في التدريب ليلا، وبالتالي فإن توقيتاتنا المحسوبة تستطيع أن تستوعب مثل هذا التدخل ما لم يتطور مثل هذا التدخل في بعض القطاعات إلى أعمال غير متوقعة.ومع ذلك فلكي نقابل مثل هذا الاحتمال أنشأنا قيادة خاصة لتنظيم عملية العبور وزودناها بكل ما تحتاجه من إمكانات وكان على قمة هذه القيادة في كل فرقة رئيس أركان الفرقة، كما كان رئيس أركان كل جيش هو المسئول الأول عن السيطرة على عملية العبور. كانت هذه القيادة تسيطر على 40 نقطة عبور للمشاة في كل 18 قاربا و35 معبر معدية في كل 2-3 معدية و 15 كوبريا (10 ثقيل و 5 خفيف)، ولكي تستطيع الوحدات الفرعية الوصول إلى هذه النقط فإنه يتحتم عليها أن تمر في سلسلة من نقط المراجعة التي تملك سلطة السماح لها بالمرور أو إيقافها وذلك طبقا لخطة العبور وسير العمليات وقد أعطيت هذه القيادة سلطة التعديل في خطة العبور طبقا للموقف، فلو فرضنا مثلا انه تم تدمير أحد الكباري تدميراً كبيراً وأنه لن يمكن إصلاحه إلا بعد بضع ساعات فإنه يمكن تحويل العبور إلى كوبري آخر بالأسبقية نفسها التي كانت لها على الكوبري المدمر، وحتى نضمن السيطرة الكاملة على عملية العبور فقد خصصنا لهذه المهمة 500 ضابط و1000 ضابط صف وجندي ومعهم 500 جهاز لاسلكي و200 هاتف ميداني وما يزيد على 750 كيلومترا من أسلاك الهاتف الميدانية.*

----------


## الصاعق

أخي الحبيب محمد فاروق
يمكنك أن ترجع إلى موقع المقاتل www.moqatel.com
وهو يعرض وجهة النظر الإسرائيلية في المعركة بناء على البيانات الرسمية الإسرائيلية والمؤلفات الإسرائيلية
نعود إلى الخسائر
لقد أحصيت الخسائر الموجودة في المؤلفات التي تتحدث عن وجهة النظر الإسرائيلية من المصدر السابق وتبلغ بالتمام 888 دبابة على الجبهة المصرية وحدها !
مما يدل على اعتياد القوم على الكذب بخصوص خسائرهم لخفض معنويات الخصوم
ما لا يعرفه البعض
أن قواتنا الجوية دمرت 200 دبابة من هذا العدد ( موقع القوات الجوية المصرية ) وهي أول مرة يذوق الطيران الإسرائيلي طعم القصف الجوي المؤثر بهذه الدرجة إذ تعادل هذه الكمية من الدبابات لوائيين مدرعيين كامليين

----------


## الصاعق

> لي رجاء ... وهو الإبتعاد عن ذكر الأرقام في تحليلنا لحرب أكتوبر .... فلا يوجد مصدر واحد موثق نستطيع أن نتعمد على الأرقام المذكورة فيه .
> حرب أكتوبر مجال خصب جدا للحديث فيه بإسهاب وتفصيل والجميع له ذكريات لا تنسي مع هذا اليوم العظيم .
> كمال عوض


عزيزي الأستاذ كمال عوض
هذا هو أول ما شدني للقرأة عن الحرب
ومعك حق في تضارب البيانات
لكن بعرض وجهات النظر المختلفة وتحليل المواقف نستطيع أن نصل إلى أرقام تقريبية وليست صحيحة 100% ولكنها أفضل من الغموض التام المحيط بهذه النقطة 
دمتم بخير 
الصاعق

----------


## الصاعق

رغم كل الفارق التكنولجي

والافتقار إلى التدريب
وحليف استراتجي بخيل ومقتر
وهزيمة مهينة 

تنتفض القوات الجوية المصرية لتسجل في حرب أكتوبر ما لم يقوى الغرب على تصديقه
أرفق مجموعة نادرة للغاية من الصور الملتقطة من الطائرات المصرية 


طائرة ميج-21 مصرية تغير على مطار رأس نصراني بسيناء يوم 6 أكتوبر وتشير الأسهم إلى 3 طائرات ميراج إسرائيلية على الأرض



طبعاً اللي حصل مش محتاج شرح 


حطام الميراج على الأرض وظل طائرة السوخوي-7 التي تلتقط الصور واضح على الأرض
وأخيراً تذوق إسرائيل طعم تحطم طائراتها على الأرض

طائرة ميج -21 مصرية تصور نتيجة القصف على القوات الإسرائيلية وتشير المستطيلات الصغيرة في الصورة الثانية إلى القبور المحفورة لدفن الجثث


صورة رائعة لطائرة مصرية تقصف منشأت إسرائيلية بالصواريخ

طائرة ميج -21 مصرية على وشك اصطياد فانتوم تطارد طائرة ميج -21 أخرى


تسجيل بالكاميرا لإسقاط طائرة فانتوم لإسرائيلية



طائرة ميراج إسرائيلية مشتعلة بها النيران من مدفع طائرة الميج المصرية

هجوم جوي على زورق حربي إسرائيلي

تحية إلى القوات الجوية دمتم بخيرالصاعق

----------


## gamalelnagar197

اخى العزيز احمد 
انت رائع يا رجل 
مجهود عظيم لا يمكن ان نوفيك حقك من الشكر عليه
اتمنى ان ياتى كل ابناء مصر ليشاهدوا تلك الصور وقراوا ما كتبت
شكرا لك يا اخى
اخوك
جمال النجار

----------


## الصاعق

رنا يكرمك يا عم جمال وانا دوري يقتصر على البحث أما الأبطال الذين شاركوا في أكتوبر فلا شئ يوفيهم حقهم

----------


## محمد فاروق

شكر وتقدير لكل من اضاء لنا 

طريق حرب النصر

محمد فاروق

----------


## الصاعق

أيه صورة المفتش كلوزو دي يا عم فاورق
شجع الصناعى المحلية 
وشوفلك صورة مخبر بلخرزانة الميري المعتبره
شكراً على مرورك 
الصاعق

----------


## المفكرة

مجهود  جابار  ووفققم الله

----------


## المعتصم

الرجاء من الاخ صاعق القاء الضوء على ثغرة الدفريسوار ,فقد كانت نقطة تحول كبرى في مسار العمليات الحربية وفي نتائج الحرب برمتها
من المسؤول عن نتائج الثغرة؟
ولماذا لم يتخذ اجراء وقائي ولا علاجي لها ,بل اكتفى قادة الجيش بمشاهدة شارون وهو يعبرها وهم متاكدون مما سيؤول اليه هذا العبور ,وقد كان000

----------


## الصاعق

عكس ما يتوقع الكثيرون فقد كانت الخطة الإسرائيلية للعبور لغرب القناة معروفة لدي القيادة المصرية من قبل نشوب الحرب وكان من المعروف أيضاً أن الدرفسوار من الأماكن المرشحة بقوة لعبور القوات الإسرائيلية
لهذا تضمنت الخطة المصرية وجود فرقتين مدرعتين 
الفرقة الرابعة المدرعة والفرقة 21 مشاة ميكانيكي
( الفرقة 3 ألوية واللواء حوالي 110 دبابة ) على الضفة الغربية  بحيث تقوم هذه القوات بسحق أي قوة إسرائيلية تحاول العبور حيث أن قوة تحاول العبور يلزمها إقامة مايطلق عليه رأس جسر أي أرض أمنه للعبور وهذايستلزم عبور قوة صغيرة أولاً تؤمن الشاطئ قبل أن يتم الزج بالقوات الرئيسية في المياه وإلا تعرضت للتدمير في المياه.
وكان وجود فرقتين مدرعتين في الضفة الغربية لتحمي ظهري الجيش الثاني والتالث هو عامل الأمان المصري ضد هذه الخطة
ولكن تطور الأحداث المحزن على الجبهة السورية ألقى بظلاله على الجبهة المصرية
يوم10 أكتوبر حققت فيه القوات المصرية هدفها واحتلت أراضي بعمق من 15 إلى 20 كيلومتر وبطول 180 كم وفشلت كل الهجمات المضادة الإسرائيلية وتكبدت إسرائيل خسائر فادحة في الأرواح والمعدات ( بالذات الطيران والمدرعات ) 
وكان الهجوم المضاد الإسرائيلي قد شن على الجبهة المصرية يومي 8 ، 9 أكتوبر وفشل وشن على الجبهة السورية في نفس الموعد
لكن مع الأسف نجح الهجوم على الجبهة السورية وبحلول يوم 10 اكتوبر كانت القوات السورية تراجعت إلى الخطوط التي بدأت عليها الحرب وتكبدت خسائر كبيرة جداً في المدرعات
اثر هذا على الجسر الجوي السوفياتي بعنف فاتجهت كل الدبابات والطائرات إلى الجبهة السورية ولم يتم تعويض خسائر الجيش المصري واقتصر الإمدادات على الذخائر فقط.
حدثت مناقشة في هذا اليوم بين القادة إذا ما كان يجب على القوات المصرية مواصلة التقدم في ظل عدم استعاضةو الخسائر وانتظار تفرغ الطيران الإسرائيلي لمصر بعد تصفية الجبهة السورية أم لا
وكان القرار بعدم التقدم وتنفيذ وقفة إلى أن تتغير أوضاع التسليح بما يسمح للقوات بالتقدم ( كما نصت الخطة الأصصلية ان تحرير سيناء يتم على مراحل تبعاً لإمكانيات القوات المسلحة )
لكن من يوم 11 اكتوبر لم تكتفي إسرائيل بما حققته على الجبهة السورية بل واصلت الهجوم ونجحت في تحقيق اختراق في الخطوط السورية وتخطت حدود 67 مكتسبة أراضي جديدة ومن هذااليوم طلب الرئيس حافظ الأسد من السادات أن تهاجم القوات المصرية لتخفيف الضغط على الجبهة السورية
وعملياً لم يكن هناك شئ يسمى بتخفيف الضغط حيث أن إسرائيل لديها قوات منفصلة لكل جبهة وهذا ما أوضحة القادة المصريون الذين رأوا أن إسرائيل استعاضة خسائرها وإعادة بناء قواتها المدرعة التي دمرت من أمريكا ونحن لا
في هذه الأثناء كان النقاش محتدماً أيضاً بين القادة الإسرائيلين حول العبور للضفة الغربية وانتهى الرأي إلى أن القوات المصرية بالضفة الغربية ( الفرقتين المدرعتين ) ستسحق الاختراق
وعلى الجبهة المصرية اصدر السادات اوامر بالهجوم عارضها قادة الجيوش ورئيس الأركان لكنه أصر عليها رغم خطئها العسكري
وكانت النتيجة هي أن الهجوم تقرربـ 450 دبابة فقط بدلاً من 900 دبابة في حين أن القوات الإسرائيلية المدافعة كانت حوالي 1000 دبابة يساندها الطيران
وقد أصيب اللواء البطل سعد مأمون بسكتة قلبية يوم التطوير بسبب الخسائر الكبيرة التي تكبدناها 
وبعد الفشل يوم 14 اكتوبر طالب الشاذلي بعودة القوات المدرعة للضفة الغربية حتى لا تستغل إسرائيل الفرصة ورفض السادات ذلك بدعوى أنه إنسحاب
ولم يعد أمام إسرائيل ما يمنعها من تنفيذ خطتها فضغطت بفرقتين مدرعتين ولواء مظلات على الجانب الأيمن للفرقة الثانية مشاة وتمكنت من إزاحة موقع الفرقة قليلاً والعبور إلى الضفة الغربية الخالية من القوات
ولم يكتفي قادة الجيش بمشتهدة شارون بل دارت معارك هائلة بين القوات الإسرائيلية المتفوقه عدداً وعدة والفرقة الثانية مشاة وتكبد الإسرائيليون خسائر فادحة لكن بعد العبور إلى الغرب لم تكن هناك قوات يمكنها صد القوات الإسرائيلية حيث بقت القوات المدرعة في الشرق بأمر السادات ( من الخطاء تدخل القرار السياسي بهذا الشكل في العمل العسكري )
وتصدت القوات الجوية الإسرائيلية لمحاولات الهجوم على قوات الثغرة وذلك بعد أ قامت الدبابات العابرة بتدمير قواعد الصواريخ في نطاق الجيش الثالث
وبعد العبور انقسمت القوات الإسرائيلية قسمين قسم اتجه شمالأً بهف احتلال الإسماعيلية وحصار الجيش الثاني وقسم اتجه جنوباً لاحتلال السويس وحصار الدجيش الثالث
وباختصار نظراً لوجود فرقة مظلات مصرية تحمي ظهر الجيش الثاني وطبيعة الأرض الشجرية التي تناسب اعمال قتال القوات الخاصة فقد تمكنت هذه القوات من هزيمة فرقة شارون التي كانت تتقدم نحو الإسماعيلية وكبدتها خسائر فادحة
بينما على الجنوب لم تكن هناك قوة مماثلة تحمي ظهر الجيش الثالث وطبيعة الأرض كانت صحراوية مفتحوة مما سمح للمدرعات الإسرائيلية بالتحرك السريع وقطع طريق القاهرة السويس بعد قتال عنيف مع القوات الصغيرة الموجودة في المنطقة والتي رغم صغر حجمها كبدت الإسرالئيليين خسائر فادحة . ولكن فشل الإسرئيايون في احتلال السويس وحاوا مرتين وتدمر لهم عدد كبير من المدرعات 
هنا صدر وقف إطلاف النار وكان الوضع أن إسرائيل نجحت في حصار السويس والجيش الثالث لكنها فشلت في تحقيق نجاح مماثل مع الجيش الثاني
بالقابل فشلت إسرائيل في زحزحة القوات المصرية في الشرق
وتضمن وقف إطلاق النار توفر إمدادات الطعام والمياه إلى السويس والجيش الثالث وبهذا فقد الحصار الإسرائيلي ميزته . بينما صب وقف النيران في مصلحتنا بشكل كبير فقد وصلت دبابات جديدة من الجزائر وشيئاً فشيئاً تنامى عدد القوات المصرية بالضفة الغربية حتى توافرت قوات تفوق القوات الإسرائيلية
كان التفكير في البداية أن يتم شن هجوم واسع بهدف تأمين طريق القاهرة السويس وفتح الطريق للجيش الثالث
إلا أن ميزان القوات الذي كان يبلغ 1.5 : 1 في الدبابات لمصلحة مصر و 3 إلى 1 في الأفراد ( هذا بالنسبة للضفة الغربية ) دفع القادة إلى التفكير في إبادة القوة الإسرائيلية بدلاً من دفعها فقط حي أن عرض الثغرة في الشرق كيلومترات
وتم تدبير الخطة شامل والتي تتضمن هجوم من الشرق لقفل الثغرة وهجوم من الغرب بتدمير القوات الإسرائيلية في الثغرة 
وهكذا تحولت الثغرة إلى فخ للإسرائيليين وجاء هنري كيسنجر وأوضح للسادات بوضوح أن أمريكا لن تسمح لمصر بتدمير القوات الإسرائيلية 
وهكذا تم الاتفاق على ما يسمى باتفاقية الفصل بين القوات والتي تتضمن تراجع إسرائيل ليس فقط من الضفة الغربية بل 80 كم داخل سيناء لتصبح قواتها غرب منطقة المضائق الجبلية 
هذه باختصار شديد قصة الثغرة والتي صبت في مصلحة مصر رغم كل شئ فلو لم تهاجم إسرائيل الضفة الغربية لبقت قواتها أمنة ومصر لا تحتل سوى 20 كم فقط من سناء ولاستمر الصراع جولات وجولات
لكن وجود القوات الإسرائيلية في هذا الوضع الحرج ادى إلى قبولها الإنسحاب 80 كم كاملة

الصاعق

----------


## الصاعق

*للرفع بمناسبة ذكرى انتصارات اكتوبرالمجيدة والأسئلة للسادة الأعضاء محل كل ترحيب واهتمام*

----------


## المفكر

ألف حمد الله على السلامه يا أخي
مواضيعك الرائعه بتظهر على مواسم ولا أيه
عموما طبعا الموضوع هام وشيق
أنا عايز بس أعرف
أيه الدروس المستفاده للجيش المصري من الحرب
ومدى تأثير إشتراك القوات المصرية مع السوريه بالسلب أو الإيجاب
وأكون شاكر
أخوك

----------


## عصفور الشعر

يتهم أحد ثقات القول ((الشاذلى )) السادات بالخيانه العظمى .. فالى اى درجه هذا الاتهام صحيح .. . ولماذا يدعى الشاذلى هذا على السادات؟


وشكر لك أخى الكريم الصاعق

----------


## الصاعق

> ألف حمد الله على السلامه يا أخي
> مواضيعك الرائعه بتظهر على مواسم ولا أيه
> عموما طبعا الموضوع هام وشيق
> أنا عايز بس أعرف
> أيه الدروس المستفاده للجيش المصري من الحرب
> ومدى تأثير إشتراك القوات المصرية مع السوريه بالسلب أو الإيجاب
> وأكون شاكر
> أخوك


يقيم القواد المصريون الوضع برياً بأن مصر كان بمقدورها شن الحرب منفردة لكن على الصعيد الجوي كان من الصعب ان تصمد قوات الدفاع الجوي والقوات الجوية المصرية امام القوة الجوية الإسرائيلية بالكامل لذا كان من المفيد اشتراك سوريا لتوزيعالجهدالجوي المعادي على الجبهتين. على انه نم ناحية اخرى كان الجسر الحوي السوفيتي سيكون بالكامل لمصر لكن هذذا امر يصعب حسابه . بالنسبة للمرحلة الثانية من الحرب وضح فيها ان القوات السورية لم يكن اعدادها بنفس قدر الإعداد الذي توفر للقوات المصرية وانعكس ذلك على ادائها في الجبهة مما القى بظلاله السلبية علىالجبهة المصرية ايضاً وحدثت تداعيات الثغرة المعروفة. لكن اعتقد انه كان من الصعب اتخاذ قرار الحرب المنفرد من قبل مصر

----------


## سيد جعيتم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
كل عام والصاعق وجميع من اهتموا بالموضوع بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان وشهر اكتوبر . ويجب فى هذه الذكرى العزيزة علينا بجانب اهتمامنا بالقادة والمخططين العظماء أن لاننسى الجندى الذى خاض الحرب ميدانياً تحت قيادة القادة المباشرين له من الضباط وضباط الصف على الرغم من الفارق بيننا وبين العدو فى العتاد كماً وكيفاً فمثلاً كان عدد خطوط المدفعية فى بعض الأماكن لا يزيد عن 3 خطوط وهذا لا يمكن مقارنته بعدد خطوط العدو .وبرغم هذا فقد سطر الجندى المصرى اروع التضحيات التى لا يستطيع أى واصف مهما بلغت براعته ان يصفها كما حدثت. ويجب أن نحمد المولى جل شأنه فلولا نصر الله ما كنا ابداً يمكن ان ننتصروقد حكى لى الذين حضروا المعركة حقائق اقسموا عليها فهتاف الله اكبر من القلب كان له مفعول ربانى فى المقاتلين واقسم احدهم انه رأى جنود لم يسبق له رؤيتهم فى وحدته اثناء القتال وحكى اخر عن كيفية أن دانة المدفعية كانت تسقط بينهم ولا تمس احد منهم  . كما يجب ألا ننسى شهدائنا الأبرار ونقراء الفتحة ترحماً على روحهم الطاهرة .   ويا سادة يجب ان نعلم أن الجندى المصرى نسب اليه ظلماً وعدواناً هزيمة 67 مع انه فى الحقيقة لم تتاح له فرصة القتال الحقيقى للتخبط الشديد فى الأوامر الصادرة من المستوى الأعلى للوحدات الموجدودة فى الخط الأمامى. ويجب أن تنذكر أن الجندى المصرى خير اجناد الأرض

----------


## الصاعق

> يتهم أحد ثقات القول ((الشاذلى )) السادات بالخيانه العظمى .. فالى اى درجه هذا الاتهام صحيح .. . ولماذا يدعى الشاذلى هذا على السادات؟
> 
> 
> وشكر لك أخى الكريم الصاعق



*بداية التقييم الموضوعي لكتاب الشاذلي يوضح انه إنسان عاطفي وعواطفه وانفعالاته كثيراً ماتسيطر على تقييمه للأمور. لا اعتقد ان الشاذلي كا يقصد مثلاً اتهام السادات بالتأمر على الجيش المصري بالتعاون معإ سرائيل لكنه قصد ان اثر تدخل السادات في سير المعركة يساوي في اثره الخيانة العظمى .وللعلم معركة التطوير التي ادت غلى الثغرة لم تؤثر قيد انملة على الجبهة السورية سلباً او إيجاباً . الشاذلي كانت وحهة نظره العسكريةبالتوقف عن اهجوم يوم 10 اكتوبر خطاء عسكري في تقييم العديد من القادة العسكريين الإسرائيليين فإسرائيل وقتها كانت تناقش الإنسحاب إلى خط المضائق تحت ضغط القوات المصرية كي يتوافر لها التركيز على الجبهة السورية . لكنه كان مصيباً في طلبه بإعادة الألوية المرعة التي شاركت في التطوير لمواقعها الأصلية غرب القناة .*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> يتهم أحد ثقات القول ((الشاذلى )) السادات بالخيانه العظمى .. فالى اى درجه هذا الاتهام صحيح .. . ولماذا يدعى الشاذلى هذا على السادات؟
> 
> 
> وشكر لك أخى الكريم الصاعق


*ياسيدى لا السادات كان خائناً ولا الشاذلى كان خائناً ولكن مشكلتنا الكبيرة عندما نختلف هى فى ان يبادر كل منا باتهام الأخر بالخيانة . كل منهم كان له رأى محترم فى التخطيط وسير المعركة وكل منهم تحمل مسئولية كبيرة امام الله وامام الشعب .*

----------


## الصاعق

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> كل عام والصاعق وجميع من اهتموا بالموضوع بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان وشهر اكتوبر . ويجب فى هذه الذكرى العزيزة علينا بجانب اهتمامنا بالقادة والمخططين العظماء أن لاننسى الجندى الذى خاض الحرب ميدانياً تحت قيادة القادة المباشرين له من الضباط وضباط الصف على الرغم من الفارق بيننا وبين العدو فى العتاد كماً وكيفاً فمثلاً كان عدد خطوط المدفعية فى بعض الأماكن لا يزيد عن 3 خطوط وهذا لا يمكن مقارنته بعدد خطوط العدو .وبرغم هذا فقد سطر الجندى المصرى اروع التضحيات التى لا يستطيع أى واصف مهما بلغت براعته ان يصفها كما حدثت. ويجب أن نحمد المولى جل شأنه فلولا نصر الله ما كنا ابداً يمكن ان ننتصروقد حكى لى الذين حضروا المعركة حقائق اقسموا عليها فهتاف الله اكبر من القلب كان له مفعول ربانى فى المقاتلين واقسم احدهم انه رأى جنود لم يسبق له رؤيتهم فى وحدته اثناء القتال وحكى اخر عن كيفية أن دانة المدفعية كانت تسقط بينهم ولا تمس احد منهم . كما يجب ألا ننسى شهدائنا الأبرار ونقراء الفتحة ترحماً على روحهم الطاهرة . ويا سادة يجب ان نعلم أن الجندى المصرى نسب اليه ظلماً وعدواناً هزيمة 67 مع انه فى الحقيقة لم تتاح له فرصة القتال الحقيقى للتخبط الشديد فى الأوامر الصادرة من المستوى الأعلى للوحدات الموجدودة فى الخط الأمامى. ويجب أن تنذكر أن الجندى المصرى خير اجناد الأرض


 
*الوالد العزيز* 

*سيظل مجرد اهتمامك بالإطلاع على احد موضوعاتي اغلى واكبر شرف لي وارفع وسام على صدري*

*ارق تحياتي*

----------


## محمود زايد

*السلام عليكم 
مجهود رائع وعظيم تشكر عليه اخى الصاعق 
وليا سؤال ليه مصر اعلنت وقف اطلاق النار من طرفها ولم تعلن سوريا وقف اطلاق النار
 ايضا معنا هل السبب هو عدم قدرتنا على صد الهجوم الصهيونى بسبب تزويد امريكا لاسرائيل بالسلاح 
ارجو الاجابه ولنا رجعه ان شاء الله*

----------


## الصاعق

> *السلام عليكم* 
> *مجهود رائع وعظيم تشكر عليه اخى الصاعق* 
> *وليا سؤال ليه مصر اعلنت وقف اطلاق النار من طرفها ولم تعلن سوريا وقف اطلاق النار*
> *ايضا معنا هل السبب هو عدم قدرتنا على صد الهجوم الصهيونى بسبب تزويد امريكا لاسرائيل بالسلاح* 
> *ارجو الاجابه ولنا رجعه ان شاء الله*


*لقد قبلت سوريا وقف إطلاق النار عندما اعلنت مصر عن قبولها لوقف إطلاق النار. قبول وقف إطلاق النار كان في مصلحة القوات المصرية . صحيح ان جبهة الجيش الثاني كاتنسليمة تماماً لإلا ان الجيش الإسرائيلي تمكن من قطع الإمدادت عن الجيش الثالث. وبسبب ظروف الجبهة السورية فقد وجه الإتحاد السوفيتي كامل امداداته من الدبابات والطائرات إلى سوريا مما ادى إلى عدم قدرتنا على استعاضة خسائرنا في حين عوضت امريكا إسرائيل عن خسائرها بالكامل. توقف القتال المؤقت كان في مصلحة القوات المصرية إذ وصلت الدبابات الجزائرية إلينا خلال وقف إطلاق النار وتهيئة القوات المصرية لشن هجوم مضاد شامل على القوات الإسرائيلية في الثغرة بغية تدميرها . الأمر الذي دفع هنري كيسنجر وزير خارجية الأمريكا بمحادثة السادات مباشرة بأن القضاء على القوات الإسرائيلية في الثغرة ( 80الف جندي ) لن تسمح به امريكا . فطلب السادات ان تنسحب القواتالإسرائيلية من غرب القناة وهو ما قد كان . وبهذا في أي تقييم فقد كان قبول مصر لقرار وقف النيران سليماً تماماً*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

شكرا للاخ الكريم والد الصاعق .. وكذلك الصاعق على الرد الوافى الشافى القاطع على تساؤلى .. 


وسؤال أخر

حقيقة فقراءاتى حول حرب اكتوبر كثيره جدا ومتنوعه .. بل وقد قمت بعض الحورات الصحفيه مع بعض الجنود الذين شاركوا فى تلك الحرب ... وقد كان أحد هؤلاء الجنود ضمن المحاصرين فى السويس .. فهعل لك ان تحدثنا عن حصار السويس  ببعض التفصيل

قد يكون لى عودات أخرى

شكرا لاخى الكريم الصاعق على رفع الموضوع والمجهود الطيب فى الاجابات


خوكم توت

----------


## الصاعق

> شكرا للاخ الكريم والد الصاعق .. وكذلك الصاعق على الرد الوافى الشافى القاطع على تساؤلى .. 
> 
> 
> وسؤال أخر
> 
> حقيقة فقراءاتى حول حرب اكتوبر كثيره جدا ومتنوعه .. بل وقد قمت بعض الحورات الصحفيه مع بعض الجنود الذين شاركوا فى تلك الحرب ... وقد كان أحد هؤلاء الجنود ضمن المحاصرين فى السويس .. فهعل لك ان تحدثنا عن حصار السويس ببعض التفصيل
> 
> قد يكون لى عودات أخرى
> 
> ...


*حاضر إن شاء الله اخي الحبيب*

*غداً سأعد فقرة عن ملحمة السويس العظيمة واقدمها إليك*

----------


## المفكر

*على ما اعتقد إن ظن روسيا بأن الحال على الجبهة السورية أفضل من الحال عندنا كان من أسباب تصعيب الحرب علينا*
*ثم إني أعتقد إننا كنا مرغمين على التعاون*
*فنحن في حرب مع عدو مشترك ومن المصلحة أن نتقاسم الهجوم حتى يتشتت بيننا، لكن أعتقد إن المساوئ كبيرة*

----------


## مظلوووم

موضوع رائع يا صاعق كالعاده
ولى عوده باذن الله
انوووووبيس

----------


## حنـــــان

شكرا الصاعق عالاهتمام بنقل الحقائق دي لينا
الموضوع عايز قراءة أكثر من مرة... عشان استوعب  :: 
شكرا

----------


## الصاعق

> *على ما اعتقد إن ظن روسيا بأن الحال على الجبهة السورية أفضل من الحال عندنا كان من أسباب تصعيب الحرب علينا*
> 
> *ثم إني أعتقد إننا كنا مرغمين على التعاون*
> *فنحن في حرب مع عدو مشترك ومن المصلحة أن نتقاسم الهجوم حتى يتشتت بيننا، لكن أعتقد إن المساوئ كبيرة*


هناك موقفين لروسيا 

قبل الحرب اعتقدت روسيا بأن فرصة سوريا في تحرير الجولان جيدة عكس مصر.لكن بعد نشوب الحرب تكبدت القوات السورية خسائر جسيمة في المدرعات بالذات مقارنة بالجبهة المصرية الأمر الذي دفع روسيا إلى تحويل كل اغمدادات بالمدرعات إلى سوريا وليس العكس

----------


## الصاعق

*الأخ العزيز مظلوم 

الأخت الكريمة حنان 

اشكر لكم اهتماكم بالموضوع*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*الأبن الحبيب الصاعق*

*نريد منك القاء الضوء عن سبب تأخر الجيش الثالث فى عبور القناة مقارنة بالجيش الثانى . مع توضيح اهمية عدم توقف القوات عند النقط الحصينة فى خط بارليف وترك مجموعة لحصار كل نقطة فقط .*

----------


## الصاعق

> *الأبن الحبيب الصاعق*
> 
> *نريد منك القاء الضوء عن سبب تأخر الجيش الثالث فى عبور القناة مقارنة بالجيش الثانى . مع توضيح اهمية عدم توقف القوات عند النقط الحصينة فى خط بارليف وترك مجموعة لحصار كل نقطة فقط .*


والدي العزيز 

سؤال عالم ببواطن الأمور ::  . بالنسبة للجيش الثالث لم يتأخر عبور القوات بشكل كامل . فعبور المشاة تم في التوقيتات المخططة مثل الجيش الثاني لكن ظهرت مشكلة انالتربة طفلية غير قابلة للتجريف بالمياه مما ادىإلى تأخر فتح الثغرات في الساتر الترابي وقد قام سلاح المهندسين باستخدام المتفجرات في فتحها . وقد عالجت القيادة العامة هذا الأمر بإعادة تنظيم العبور للمعادت الثقيلة بحيث عبرت بعض معدات الجيش الثالث من معابر الجيش الثاني واشتركت في صد الهجوم المضاد الإسرائيلي في نهاية يوم7 اكتوبر.

اما سبب تخطي قواتنالخط برليف هو انالنقاط تفقد قيمتها عند حصارهاإضافة إلى قيام قواتنا بالتوغل العميق لتسبق القوات الإسرائيلية في احتلال المطاطب والتباب التب قد تؤثر علىعملية العبوروفي نفس الوقت نصب الكمائن للهجمات المضادة المتوقعة  ::

----------


## الصاعق

للرفع

----------


## سيد حسن

الأخ الفاضل الصاعق 

السلام عليكم

كل التقدير لشخصكم الكريم حيث إني متابع لك في مشاركاتك واظن انك رجل واع ومثقف في مناحي عديدة واهمها الناحية الدينية وبجانبها القومية أو الوطنية إن جاز لي التعبير والتي نحن بصددها الآن ثم بعد يا أخي العزيز :

لاحظت من خلال متابعتكم وردودكم على مسألة الصراع العربي الصهيوني التركيز على أن نتيجة المساجلات العسكرية بين الطرفين في حرب 73 تصب في اتجاه انتصار العرب وتفوقهم رغم أن الحاصل أن العرب حتى الآن لم يستردوا ما استقطعته الدولة العبرية منها وما زال العدو هو الرابح في بسط نفوذه على الأراضي العربية منذ بدايات الاستيطان اليهودي وحتى الآن .

واستدل على ذلك من النقاط الآتية :

1.	ما زال العدو الصهيوني صاحب النسبة الأكبر في استنزاف الأرواح العربية .
2.	ما زال العدو الصهيوني يسيطر على بقاع كثيرة من الأراضي العربية .
3.	ما زال العدو الصهيوني ينظر إلينا باستعلاء ويظهر ذلك في تبادل الأسرى أو رفات القتلى فهم يبادلون المئات بفرد واحد ولكم استخراج المعنى .
4.	ما زال العدو الصهيوني هو صاحب الهيمنة على القرارات العربية ومانعا لأي تقدم عربي وتطور .
5.	ما زال العدو الصهيوني يفاخر بالتقدم الديمقراطي والعلمي ومستويات التعليم العالية مقارنة بالعرب الأكثر جهلا وتخلفا ويتهموننا في كل المحافل بأننا كذلك .


وفى مقابل ذلك نفرح نحن العرب بأي احتكاك مع العدو الصهيوني كفرحة فريق جوت بلبيس بالتعادل مع الأهلي المصري .

لماذا هذا الهوان والدونية في التعامل مع العدو الصهيوني وكأننا نسينا من نحن ومن هو هذا الاذل الممسوخ والذي قال الله في حقهم "  وَإِذْ تَأَذَّنَ رَبُّكَ لَيَبْعَثَنَّ عَلَيْهِمْ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ مَن يَسُومُهُمْ سُوءَ الْعَذَابِ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَسَرِيعُ الْعِقَابِ وَإِنَّهُ لَغَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ  " .

فحتى الآن عفوا انا لا اعتبر بما تم من نتائج الصراع مع العدو الصهيوني على انه نجاح وانتصار حتى معركة أكتوبر لا ترضى غرور نفسي تجاه هؤلاء .

شكرا لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## اسكندرانى

*مره اخرى ارجو تثبيت الموضوع للاهمية 
وللقراءة المتانيه من شبابا المنتدى لمعرفى حقيقه الجهد والعرق والدم المبذول على ارض سيناء لتحريرها 
شكرا لك اخى الصاعق على كل مجهوداتك*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*



			
				فحتى الآن عفوا انا لا اعتبر بما تم من نتائج الصراع مع العدو الصهيوني على انه نجاح وانتصار حتى معركة أكتوبر لا ترضى غرور نفسي تجاه هؤلاء
			
		

منتظر رد اخى الصاعق 
لانى اعلم ان السؤال موجه اليه*

----------


## الصاعق

*الأخ الكريم أبن الأرض*


 




> السلام عليكم


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته






> لاحظت من خلال متابعتكم وردودكم على مسألة الصراع العربي الصهيوني التركيز على أن نتيجة المساجلات العسكرية بين الطرفين في حرب 73 تصب في اتجاه انتصار العرب وتفوقهم رغم أن الحاصل أن العرب حتى الآن لم يستردوا ما استقطعته الدولة العبرية منها


كما ذكرت سابقاً يا أخي الكريم . إن تقييم العمل العسكري في حرب أكتوبر هو إيجابي بلا شك حيث أسفر عن استعادة أراضي عربية محتلة سواء بالنسبة لمصر أو سوريا . وهذه جولة من جولات الصراع وكون العرب لم يستعيدوا كامل أراضيهم يعني ان في الصراع جولات أخرى . لكن هذا لا ينفي أن لحرب أكتوبر أثر إيجابي في استراداد جزء كبير من الأراضي العربية المحتلة .




> وما زال العدو هو الرابح في بسط نفوذه على الأراضي العربية منذ بدايات الاستيطان اليهودي وحتى الآن .


لو نظرنا إلى خط الزمن لوجدنا خط السيطرة الإسرائيلة اخذ بالإرتفاع من حرب 48 إلى حرب 67. لكن منذ ذلك الحين انسحبت إسرائيل من سيناء ومن جزء من الجولان ومن لبنان كما أنسحبت من قطاع غزة أيضاً . وهذه عناصر إيجابية بلا شك رغم ان بعضها لم يتحقق عن طريق إنتصارات عسكرية مباشرة مثل الإنسحاب من جنوب لبنان.




> واستدل على ذلك من النقاط الآتية :
> 
> 1.    ما زال العدو الصهيوني صاحب النسبة الأكبر في استنزاف الأرواح العربية .


هذا صحيح تماماً لكن نتائج الحرب لا تقاس بالخسائر وإنما بتحقق الأهداف منها . لكن يبدو انك تسقط موضوع حرب أكتوبر على الوضع الراهن وهو ليس ما كنا نعرضه 

2


> .    ما زال العدو الصهيوني يسيطر على بقاع كثيرة من الأراضي العربية .


إذن فلابد من جولات عسكرية أخرى . بكن هذا لا ينفي ان هناك اراض تحررت بالقوة العسكرية 




> 3.    ما زال العدو الصهيوني ينظر إلينا باستعلاء ويظهر ذلك في تبادل الأسرى أو رفات القتلى فهم يبادلون المئات بفرد واحد ولكم استخراج المعنى .


هذا العيب فينا نحن يا صديقي فنحن الذين لا نقيم لحياة افراد شعبنا وزناً .




> 4.    ما زال العدو الصهيوني هو صاحب الهيمنة على القرارات العربية ومانعا لأي تقدم عربي وتطور .


وستجتهد إسرائيل في منع أي تطور وتقدم عربي وهذا طبيعي فهي عدوة لنا .




> 5.    ما زال العدو الصهيوني يفاخر بالتقدم الديمقراطي والعلمي ومستويات التعليم العالية مقارنة بالعرب الأكثر جهلا وتخلفا ويتهموننا في كل المحافل بأننا كذلك .


أعتقد ان هذه النقطة بعيدة عن موضوع حرب أكتوبر . فهذا التقدم المنشود يستلزم نهضة تعليمية حضارية وهذا خارج سياق ما يمكن أن تحققه بالقوة العسكرية وهو الموضوع الذي نناقشه هنا . ومن هذا المنطلق لا اعتقد ان غياب التقدم العلمي العربي حالياً يعزي إلى نتائج العمل العسكري في عام 73





> وفى مقابل ذلك نفرح نحن العرب بأي احتكاك مع العدو الصهيوني كفرحة فريق جوت بلبيس بالتعادل مع الأهلي المصري .


ربما علينا أن نعي أن هناك فارقاً شاسعاً بيننا وبين الإسرائيلين في التسليح والتدريب . 






> فحتى الآن عفوا انا لا اعتبر بما تم من نتائج الصراع مع العدو الصهيوني على انه نجاح وانتصار حتى معركة أكتوبر لا ترضى غرور نفسي تجاه هؤلاء


على كل أخي العزيز يبدو انك تتطلع إلى نتيجة نهائية للصراع وهذا حسن . لكن هذا لا ينفي انك يمكنك ان تقيم جولة بعينها في الصراع وكون تأثيرها إيجابياً واضحاً . ولا يمكننا الإدعاء بأن حرب أكتوبر لم تثمر عن استرجاع سيناء وجزء من هضبة الجولان وهو مكسب للعرب بلا شك.




> شكرا لكم والسلام عليكم


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## سيد حسن

الأخ الفاضل الصاعق

السلام عليكم

سعيد بأسلوبك المنطقي في الرد على ملاحظاتى - في إطار مناقشاتكم حول حرب أكتوبر وتحليلها والمجهود الكبير الذى بذلته يا أخي في هذا الشأن -  بالرغم انه من المتوقع ومن الطبيعي أن تدافع عن موضوعك بشدة وتستمر في إثبات أن معركة أكتوبر ذات أبعاد أسطورية مثل الملاحم التاريخية التي كنا نسمع بها ، فهكذا التاجر النابه يجمل بضاعته .

ولكن الشيء الوحيد الذي يجعلني لا أتمادى في التقليل من آثارها والرغبة في قلب أدوار البطولة بيننا وبين العدو الصهيوني هو أرواح الجنود الشهداء التي بذلت فيها فالواجب علينا احترامها وتبجيلها .

وإذا سمحت لي مع الاحتفاظ بحق تلك الأرواح الطاهرة التي بذلت إلا أنني لا أستطيع فهم رخصها أمام قيادتهم وكيف أنها ( أي القيادة ) لا تعبا كثيرا بأرواحهم مثل عدونا الذي يبذل الغالي والنفيس في الحفاظ على أرواح جنوده .

الفارق بيني وبينك هو انك تنظر إلى النتائج السياسية والتي تهون أمام النفس البشرية التي انظر انا إليها والتي حرمتها عند الله تعالى اكبر من البيت الحرام نفسه .

يا سيدي ما تحقق من نتائج على الأرض لا يساوى ظفر رجل من أبناءنا فلا الأرض المقدسة تطهرت من دنس الصهاينة ( ما زالوا يعيثون فيها فسادا وبنص اتفاقية السلام كهدف الحرب كما تعلم ) ولا استطعنا أن نكون أندادا لهم ونظراء مثل إيران في التسليح اللاتقليدى .

لذا أرى أن هؤلاء الشهداء تم استغلالهم بشعارات براقة ثم جنى السادة من ورائهم ما اذهب دمائهم هدرا ونحن فرحين بهذا ونحلل كيف قتلوا ولماذا قتلوا .

شكرا لك أخي الكريم 

والسلام عليكم

----------


## سيد حسن

الاخ الصاعق
السلام عليكم
رجاءا كيف يمكننى اقتباس كلمة او جملة او مقطع كتابى من مقالات السادة الاعزاء لاستخدامها فى الردود
شكرا جزيلا والسلام عليكم

----------


## الصاعق

> الأخ الفاضل الصاعق
> 
> السلام عليكم


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته




> سعيد بأسلوبك المنطقي في الرد على ملاحظاتى - في إطار مناقشاتكم حول حرب أكتوبر وتحليلها والمجهود الكبير الذى بذلته يا أخي في هذا الشأن - بالرغم انه من المتوقع ومن الطبيعي أن تدافع عن موضوعك بشدة


ارجو يا اخي العزيز أن تنتبه إني لم اضع الموضوع لتمجيد إنتصار أكتوبر وإنما هو ساحة للأسئلة لمن يرغب. وربما عليك أن تجرب أن تسألني عن اوجه القصور في اداء الجيش المصري في الحرب ومرحلة المفاوضات لأجيبك .

فعنوان الموضوع (( إسأل ونحن نجيب )). وهو ليس مقالاً سردياً 




> وتستمر في إثبات أن معركة أكتوبر ذات أبعاد أسطورية مثل الملاحم التاريخية التي كنا نسمع بها ، فهكذا التاجر النابه يجمل بضاعته .


رجاء اقتبس من مشاركاتي التي كتبتها تلك الأبعاد الأسطورية التي تتحدث عنها حتى استطيع أن أرد على سؤالك . وانا يا صديقي مع الأسف لست بتاجر . 




> ولكن الشيء الوحيد الذي يجعلني لا أتمادى في التقليل من آثارها والرغبة في قلب أدوار البطولة بيننا وبين العدو الصهيوني هو أرواح الجنود الشهداء التي بذلت فيها فالواجب علينا احترامها وتبجيلها .


ولماذا تتمادى في تبيجل الحرب أو تتمادى في الحط من اثارها . هناك معيار موضوعي يمكن النظر من خلاله لتلك الأمور وهو الأهداف وتحققها .




> وإذا سمحت لي مع الاحتفاظ بحق تلك الأرواح الطاهرة التي بذلت إلا أنني لا أستطيع فهم رخصها أمام قيادتهم وكيف أنها ( أي القيادة ) لا تعبا كثيرا بأرواحهم مثل عدونا الذي يبذل الغالي والنفيس في الحفاظ على أرواح جنوده .


يا اخي العزيز نستطيع ان نقول صدقاً ان المواطن المصري رخيص امام حكومته . اما في حرب اكتوبر لا استطيع ان ادعي ان الجندي كان رخيص في عين الضابط . خاصة وان كل القادة الميدانيين كانوا على رؤؤس القوات واستشهد واصيب عدد كبير منهم . اما لو تحدثت عن ميزان الخسائر فالمنطقي ان المهاجم يخسر اكثر كثيراً من المدافع . فخسائرنا في الحرب 6 الاف شهيد وحوالي 15 الف جريح واسير . وتدعي إسرائيل أنها خسرت على الجبهتين 3 الاف قتيل لكن التقارير الأمريكية تشير إلى انها خسرت 8 الاف قتيل .
نظرة صغيرة إلى عملية الإنزال التي قام بها الحلفاء في نورماندي ستريك ان عملية تكوين رأس الشاطئ وحدها فقد فيها الأمريكان 5 الاف قتيل في ساعتين من الزمن . وروسيا فقدت مليون قتيل لتحرير ستالينجراد . لكن في النهاية النصر تحقق لهذه الأطراف .

والحقيقة ان كل الكتاب العسكريون لا يقيمون النصر بالخسائر ولكن بتحقق الأهداف




> الفارق بيني وبينك هو انك تنظر إلى النتائج السياسية والتي تهون أمام النفس البشرية التي انظر انا إليها والتي حرمتها عند الله تعالى اكبر من البيت الحرام نفسه .


هؤلاء الرجال قدموا ارواحهم في سبيل الله اولاً وفي سبيل تحرير وطنهم ثانياً . ونعم نحن نحصد نتائج استشهداهم اليوم هم ومن قبلهم من المجاهدين 




> يا سيدي ما تحقق من نتائج على الأرض لا يساوى ظفر رجل من أبناءنا فلا الأرض المقدسة تطهرت من دنس الصهاينة ( ما زالوا يعيثون فيها فسادا وبنص اتفاقية السلام كهدف الحرب كما تعلم ) ولا استطعنا أن نكون أندادا لهم ونظراء مثل إيران في التسليح اللاتقليدى .


 
قد اوضحت لك يااخي العزيز في مشاركتي السابقة ان اكتوبر كان جولة من الصراع . ولم يكن يهدف إلى التحرير الكامل للأراضي العربية إذ لا تسمح الإمكانيات بذلك . فما هو البديل الذي تقترحه . أن عدم القيام بالعمل العسكري كان معناه استمرار الإحتلال؟؟ 
والحقيقة اني غير فاهم وجه اعتراضك على وجه الدقة . فهل تريد القول بأن الجيش المصري لم يحقق نتائج عسكرية ساهمت في إنسحاب اليهود من سيناء ؟ حيث ان هذا هو موضوع المناقشة . أم لك طرح أخر حول الأداء العسكري في حرب أكتوبر ؟ 




> شكرا لك أخي الكريم 
> 
> والسلام عليكم


انا الذي اشكر لك اهتمامك بموضوعي المتواضع 

ويوجد زر " إقتباس " اسفل كل مشاركة تستطيع استخدامه.

دمت بخير

----------


## سيد حسن

الاخ العزيز الصاعق

السلام عليكم

اليهود لم ينسحبوا من سيناء نحن الذين انسحبنا منها ، هل تفهم كلامى ؟

فلماذا قتل هؤلاء الاشقياء المصريون اذن ومن الذى يستمتع بسيناء الان .

والسلام عليكم

----------


## الصاعق

> الاخ العزيز الصاعق
> 
> السلام عليكم
> 
> اليهود لم ينسحبوا من سيناء نحن الذين انسحبنا منها ، هل تفهم كلامى ؟
> 
> فلماذا قتل هؤلاء الاشقياء المصريون اذن ومن الذى يستمتع بسيناء الان .
> 
> والسلام عليكم


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 

*اخي الفاضل هذه اول مرة اسمع ان الجيش المصري هو الذي كان في سيناء وانسحب بعد حرب اكتوبر والجيش الإسرائيلي كان خارجها ودخلها بسبب تلك الحرب.*

*عموماً اذكرك بأن هدف الموضوع التعريف بحقائق الحرب من وجهة النظر العسكرية ومرحباً بأسئلتك أو بوجهة نظرك حول اداء الجيش المصري في الحرب*

*دمت بخير*

----------


## سيد حسن

الأخ الفاضل الصاعق

السلام عليكم

أداء الجيش المصري في حرب أكتوبر العظيمة أداء ملحمي لم يرى التاريخ العسكري مثله في عبقرية التخطيط ودقة التنفيذ وحسن الأداء والتنسيق الواعي المحكم الذي لم يشوبه شائبة بين كافة قطاعات الجيش المصري الأمر الذي أدى إلى إحداث خلل في التفكير الإستراتيجي للعدو نتيجة الصدمة والرعب الحاصلان من المباغتة التي أحسنها جيشنا ومزق بها صفوف العدو إربا ومنعه بالتالي من رد الفعل الفعال الذي كان يمكن أن يحبط بها المفاجأة المصرية المذهلة واحدث تأخيرا في الاستيعاب لدى العدو مما مكن أبطالنا من السيطرة على الشريط الساحلي للضفة الغربية للقناة في ست ساعات ، وكان من نتائج هذه الحرب أن استعادت مصر والعرب ثقتها المسلوبة وسيطرتها على مقدراتها واراضيها ومهد لبناء مستقبل مشرق واعد لابنائها على ترابها الوطني واكسبها استقلالية القرار بعد أن كان القرار يملى عليها من الإمبرياليين العالميين الذين جثموا على صدر البلاد والعباد قرابة القرن من الزمان وها نحن نعيش الآن أروع واجمل واحلى الأيام في تاريخ مصر الحديث بفضل أكتوبر وجيل أكتوبر وروح أكتوبر وتتبوأ مصر بسبب الحرب المجيدة أعلي واسمى المراتب على المستوى الإقليمي والعالمي للدرجة التي بات فيها المصري يفخر بانتمائه لهذه البلد المعطاءة دائما بفضل حكمة قادتها وحنكتهم وعبقريتهم التي طالما افاضت على الشعب المصري البطل مياه الخير والعدل والحب والحضارة ، ونشهد ويشهد معنا العالم الآن مصر أكتوبر الدولة العظمى في المنطقة ليست العربية وفقط ولكن الكوكب الأرضي كله ، وانتهز هذه المناسبة لاتقدم بخالص شكري وامتناني الخالصين من سويداء قلبي للرجال والنساء والأطفال والشيوخ من أبناء هذه الأمة العظيمة وراجيا الله في الوقت نفسه أن يستمر في دعم هذه النهضة العظيمة التي نعيشها بفضل رجال ليسوا ككل الرجال رجال حملوا أرواحهم فوق أكتافهم وذهبوا للنصر ولم يكلوا أو يملوا حتى أحضروه جاثيا خاشعا راكعا بين أقدام كل مصري شريف يخاف على مصر ويرعى حرمتها .

وفى الختام كل التحية للأخ الصاعق عراب حرب أكتوبر المجيدة وللاخوة الأبطال المشاركين في هذا الموضوع الهام والحساس والذي يناقش فترة من فترات البلاد أبى التاريخ إلا أن يقف ويفرد لها من صفحاته الكثير حيث إنها ملهمة الدولة المصرية الآن وفاتحة الخير على البلاد لتوصلها لمصاف الدول العظمى الآن والحمد لله .

والسلام عليكم

----------


## الصاعق

*معذرة أخي الكريم* 

*لم أر في مشاركتك ما يمكنيي الرد عليه حيث انها غير متعلقة بالموضوع المطروح* 

*شكراً لك*

----------


## سيد حسن

> أو بوجهة نظرك حول اداء الجيش المصري في الحرب


السلام عليكم 

اليست هذه وجهة نظر حول اداء الجيش المصرى فكيف اذن انها غير متعلقة بالموضوع ؟!

احترم وجهة نظرك بالرغم من ان عمرك وقت الحرب كان لا يجاوز صفر تقريبا .

السلام عليكم

----------


## الصاعق

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

سأحاول التغاضي عن اللهجة الساخرة في مشاركتك وتنويهك الغريب بعمري (( رغم انك في نفس العمر )) والذي لا يمت لموضوع الحوار بأدنى صلة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هداك الله .

واحاول ان اجد وجهت نظرك 
في اخر مشاركتين لك طرحت ما يلي


ولكن بمراجعة مشاركتك السابقة يمكن أن نحاول ان نستخلص وجهة نظرك حول اداء الجيش المصري في حرب اكتوبر من مشاركتك الكريمة 


إقتباس:اليهود لم ينسحبوا من سيناء نحن الذين انسحبنا منها ، هل تفهم كلامى ؟ 


والمشاركة التالية لها 




> أداء الجيش المصري في حرب أكتوبر العظيمة أداء ملحمي لم يرى التاريخ العسكري مثله في عبقرية التخطيط ودقة التنفيذ وحسن الأداء والتنسيق الواعي المحكم الذي لم يشوبه شائبة


والأن تكرم علينا باختيار رأي من الرأيين المتناقضين الذين وضعتهم في ساحتنا الكريمة ليكون وجهة نظرك عن اداء الجيش المصري في الحرب مدعماً ما تختاره بالأرقام والتحليلات والتوثيق .

ونأمل في مناقشة مثمرة بإذن الله تعالى

----------


## سيد حسن

الأخ الصاعق

السلام عليكم

امتناعك عن مناقشة التداعيات السلبية للحرب محل المناقشة في بداية الأمر أعطاني انطباعا بأنك تريد أن يسير الموضوع كمنزل سابح في الفضاء وتناقش وجهة نظرنا في وضع الأريكة هنا أو وضعها في الجهة المقابلة دون النظر إلى انك منفصل عن المحيط الطبيعي للمنزل ذاك ، تماما كالذي يختبر دواءا جديدا في معمل مغلق والمرضى يموتون في الخارج .

ونتيجة لذلك حاولت أن أفهمك أنني أريد ربط الموضوع بالحياة المعاشة وإلا فلا معنى له ويصبح مجرد حكايات للتسلية .

ولكن رفضك لهذا الاتجاه وإصرارك على قصره على المساجلات العسكرية البحتة والمتخصصة جعلني أرسل لك بإشارة تهكمية في الخطبة التي ألقيتها عن عبقرية الجيش المصري وادائه وعجبا فقد رفضتها هي الأخرى .

يا أخي الكريم نحن لسنا جنودا أو أركان حرب في الجيش كي نأخذ العبر والحكمة في كيفية الاستعداد لمواجهة العدو الصهيوني في الجولات القادمة .

عموما موضوع جميل رغم كل شئ وارجو لك التوفيق .

والسلام عليكم

----------


## الصاعق

*أخي الكريم* 
*عجباً لك* 

*الموضوع أنشئ بهدف التعريف بحقائق الحرب العسكرية وذلك لكون الكثير من الأخو في المنتدى لا يعرفون شئاً عن تلك الناحية* 
*.لو عندك تداعيات سلبية عسكرية لإأهلاً ومرحبا ً. وإن أردت ان تناقش الأبعاد والتأثيرات السياسية للحرب فإفتح موضوعا ًمستقلاً لذلك ؟؟؟* 

*لقد جاوبت عن كل سؤال طرحته بكل احترام ومودة فلم تزد رودوك على اتهامي مرة بأني اضيف على الحرب صفات (( اسطورية )) ولما طالبتك بالتدليل على ذلك من مشاركاتي لم تأت بشئ ولم ترد . ومرة باتهامي بأني (( تاجر يحلي بضاعته )) وتحولت تماماً إلى التهجم الشخصي علي ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*وهذا على الرغم انك اثرت نقاطاً لا يوجد بينها وبين الحرب ادنى علاقة .*

*ورغم هذا اهتممت بكل مشاركة كتبتها بكل احترام تستحقه . ثم تفضلت بهذه المشاركة*





> جعلني أرسل لك بإشارة تهكمية في الخطبة التي ألقيتها عن عبقرية الجيش المصري وادائه وعجبا فقد رفضتها هي الأخرى


*هذا هو ما جعل مشاركتك غير صالحة للرد عليها وخارج الموضوع . واعذرني فلن اقابل التهكم والسخرية بمثلها فمهاراتي الكتابية تنحصر في البحث عن الحقائق وتحليلها .*

*والحقيقة انك تعاني على مشكلة الرد على مشاركات لم يكتبها احد وهذا هو أصل مشكلتك*

* ولغيري ادع ما دون ذلك ويوفقه الله* 

*دمت بخير*

*عافاك الله وحفظك*

----------


## سيد حسن

> ولكن رفضك لهذا الاتجاه وإصرارك على قصره على المساجلات العسكرية البحتة والمتخصصة جعلني أرسل لك بإشارة تهكمية في الخطبة التي ألقيتها عن عبقرية الجيش المصري وادائه وعجبا فقد رفضتها هي الأخرى .


الاخ الفاضل / الصاعق
السلام عليكم
لماذا لم تقتبس الجملة هكذا حتى لا يأتى الايحاء خاطئا .
ثم ان ما طلبت انت الاستدلال عليه من الاسطورية وغيره متضمن فى حماستك للموضوع وتصويرك للمصريين على انهم خارقون .
وبعد اعتقد بأن على زائر موضوعك الانصياع التام لرغباتك انت حول كيفية وضع الردود عليه والا ما كنت رفضت مناقشة اى امور تدور فى فلكه حتى لو كنت تراها بعيدة عنه فهذا من باب اللياقة فى استقبال الاخر .
شكرا لك والسلام عليكم

----------


## الصاعق

*الموضوع انشئ لهذا الغرض وكل عضو بالمنتدى من حقه ان يشارك بالموضوع إن كانت الناحية العسكرية تهمه  وقد شارك العديد من الأخوة لهذا . إن كان الموضوع خارج نطاق اهتمامك فهذه مشكلتك وليست مشكلتي؟؟ وهكذا كل مواضيع المنتدى فكل موضوع يجذب مجموعة من القراء المهتمين به .*

*واما مطالبتك لي بالتزام ما تسميه بالـ (( اللياقة )) فعليك ان تجد أي رد من ناحيتي مسئ بحقك وسوف اعتذر لك عنه . اما من ناحيتك فمشاركتك تضمنت العديد من انعدام (( اللياقة )) في حقي وقد تغاضيت عنها كما لاحظت وجاوبت اسئلتك . لاحظ اني جاوبت اسئلتك ما عدا تلك التي لا تتعلق على الإطلاق بالحرب .* 

*أكرر*

*لاحظ أني جاوبت أسئلتك* 

*اللهم فاشهد* 




> ثم ان ما طلبت انت الاستدلال عليه من الاسطورية وغيره متضمن فى حماستك للموضوع وتصويرك للمصريين على انهم خارقون


*رجاء اقتبس ما يؤيد كلامك من مشاركتي  حتى لا يكون كلاماً بلا دليل* .

*قلت لك ان مشكلتك انك ترد على مشاركات واراء لم يكتبها احد* 

*اقتبس من فضلك وأتني بما دفعك إلى هذا الإعتقاد*

* وانا بالإنتظار*

----------


## الصاعق

كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة انتصار أكتوبر

للرفع

----------


## الصاعق

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

:f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  بارك  الله فيك وجزاك خيرا استاذنا الصاعق
اليد التي كتبت وتابعت يد يحبها الله ورسوله إن شاء الله
سأل رجل المخابرات الأسرائيلية,الضابط الطبيب المصري بعد أن وقع في الاسر 
- ماهي الحبوب التي تصرفونها للجنود المصريين أثناء القتال ؟
 .. واندهش الأسير المصري من السؤال , وتصوره عبثا من المخابرات الاسرائلية , وسأله بدوره:
- ماذا تقصد بكلمة حبوب ؟ ..
الأسرائيلي : سؤالي واضح .. الحبوب الطبية التي تصرفونها للجنود أثناء القتال .. وأنت ضابط طبيب.
فلا تحاول أن تتظاهر بعدم علمك .
المصري : أنت تسأل عن شيء لم اسمع به في حياتي ..
الاسرائيلي : اذن .. انا مضطر أن استخدم القوة ..
المصري : أنا متأكد أنك تهزل .
الاسرائيلي : ان معلوماتنا موثوق بها .. أنتم تعطون للجنود حبوبا , تلهب شعورهم , وتنسيهم خطر الموت , وتجعلهم يقتحمون المعارك بروح انتحارية ..
المصري ( ضاحكا ) من قال لكم هذه التخاريف ..
الاسرائيلي : أنت تحاول  المراوغة مرة أخرى..
وبدأ ضابط المخابرات الاسرائيلية الشجاع في تعذيب الأسير الأعزل . وأنتهت الجولة الاولى من التعذيب , وعاد يكرر سؤاله
- اننا نعرف أنكم تطلقون على هذه الحبوب  اسم حبوب الشجاعة . لاتحاول أن تنكر مرة أخرى .. والا فسأعيد جولة التعذيب .. اريد أن أعرف منك كطبيب مم تتكون هذه الحبوب؟ 
ولما تأكد الأسير المصري , أنه أمام حيوان لا يريد أن يفهم بأن شجاعة المقاتل المصري , هي من أعماق ايمانه الخالد بأرضه ووطنه .. قال له : 
- فعلا كان جنودنا يتناولون حبوب الشجاعه قبل القتال ! ..
 واستراح رجل المخابرات الاسرائيلي .. وتصور أنه توصل الى سر شجاعة المقاتل المصري , وتحديه الموت بلا مبالاة !
روى القصة الواقعية المثيرة , اللواء محمد علي فهمي قائد الدفاع الجوي , وهو يقول : هكذا أفزعهم بسالة المقاتل المصري , وأخذوا يبحثون عن سرها , بخيال مريض ..

تحياتي لك 
متابع

----------


## الصاعق

*أخي العزيز عاصم* 

*صعب على الإسرائيليين أن يصدقوا أن جنود المشاة يهاجمون الدبابات بلا خوف، فبحثوا عن حل يرضي غرورهم*

*شكراً لمرورك العاطر*

----------


## القاضى الكبير

انا سؤالى مالذى بقى من حرب اكتوبر ؟

ومالذى استفدناه من نصر اكتوبر 73 العظيم ؟؟

ولماذا لم يتم تعمير سيناء ؟؟ 

ولماذا تم رفض بناء الكوبرى الذى كان سيربط  بين مصر والسعودية ؟؟

----------


## الصاعق

> انا سؤالى مالذى بقى من حرب اكتوبر ؟
> 
> ومالذى استفدناه من نصر اكتوبر 73 العظيم ؟؟
> 
> ولماذا لم يتم تعمير سيناء ؟؟ 
> 
> ولماذا تم رفض بناء الكوبرى الذى كان سيربط بين مصر والسعودية ؟؟


 *أخي العزيز* 

*الذي  بقى من حرب أكتوبر هو استرداد سيناء. أما لماذا لم يتم تعمير سيناء، فبعد التحرير كانت هناك خطة للدولة لنقل 6 ملايين مصري للعيش في سيناء ( تقريباً بما يوازي تعداد إسرائيل )، ومن المفترض أن ترعة السلام وبعض المشروعات الصناعية هناك كانت مقدمة لذلك الأمر، غير أن هذا المشروع لم يتم حتى الأن وتم التحول منه إلى مشاريع القرى السياحية، والإجابة على السؤال المنطقي وهو " لماذا " هي عند الحكومة المصرية.*

*أما رفض بناء الكوبري، في الحقيقة أن هذا الكوبري ذو فائدة اقتصادية غير مسبوقة لمصر، فالمنتجات المصرية لا تنافس بجدية في الأسواق الخليجية بسبب ارتفاع تكلفة النقل الناتج عن استخدام العبارات، فيما تغزو المنتجات السورية واللبنانية أسواق الخليج لوجود طريق بري مباشر، وسبب الرفض بالنسبة لي مبهم وغير واضح، لكن قد يكون من الأسباب اعتراض إسرائيلي حيث سيقطع الكوبري الممر الملاحي المؤدي إلى ميناء إيلات، وهناك البعد الأمني الغير معلن حيث يشاع أن هناتك تخوف من قدوم بعض المتشددين من السعودية عبر الكوبري بسيارات قد تستخدم في عمليات إرهابية ضد السياح في سيناء.*

*غير أن هذا كله لا يبرر إلغاء المشروع، فبالنسبة للاعتراض الإسرائيلي يمكن تلافيه باستبدال الكوبري بنفق مثل نفق المانش، وبذلك لن يقطع المجرى الملاحي، كما يمكن تلافي المخاطر الأمنية بتشديد عمليات التفتيش على السيارات والتأكد من خلوها من المتفجرات عند الفحص الجمركي.*

----------


## القاضى الكبير

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم / الصــاعق 

للرد على اسئلتى ،، بارك الله فيك وحفظك ورعاك 

نسأل الله ان يصلح احوال حكومتنا حتى ترى اين مصلحة الشعب ؟؟

دمت بخير وسعادة

----------


## م.محمد ذهني

حرب أكتوبر هي الشئ الوحيد الأن الذي يعطيني الأمل ، الأمل في أن لدينا القدرة على العمل بجدية وأن المصريين اذا عملوا و فكروا و ابتعدوا عن الفهلوة سيبدعوا ، فالله لا يحابي أحدا ، و كل ما نحن فيه أحد أسبابه الفهلوة و عدم الأخذ بالأسباب ، لذلك لا أسمح لأحد مطلقا بالطعن في الانجاز التاريخي.

و أسأل عن ظروف تحديد موعد السادس من أكتوبر للحرب.

----------


## مقهور الضمير

ااخي الصاعق  بارك ألله فيك 
اعاوز اسئلك  الملك فيصل رحمه ألله  ماذا كان دوره ؟

لانى اشوف ان دوره مهمش !!!!!!!!!! وكان يطلق عليه الرئيس السادات بطل  العبور

----------


## سمـ مودي ـارت

اللهم انصر مصر 
وأصلح حال أهلها يارب

----------


## الصاعق

> حرب أكتوبر هي الشئ الوحيد الأن الذي يعطيني الأمل ، الأمل في أن لدينا القدرة على العمل بجدية وأن المصريين اذا عملوا و فكروا و ابتعدوا عن الفهلوة سيبدعوا ، فالله لا يحابي أحدا ، و كل ما نحن فيه أحد أسبابه الفهلوة و عدم الأخذ بالأسباب ، لذلك لا أسمح لأحد مطلقا بالطعن في الانجاز التاريخي.
> 
> و أسأل عن ظروف تحديد موعد السادس من أكتوبر للحرب.


أخي العزيز 

المشككين في حرب أكتوبر تأثروا كثيراً بغياب الكتابات المصرية عن الساحة لوقت طويل، في حين كان الكتابات الإسرائيلية في كل مكان ومحشوة بتفاصيل الكثير منها مغلوط، تلك التفاصيل التي غابت عن المؤلفات المصرية ( أغلبها ) وهو ما دفع البعض لاعتناق الدعاية الإسرائيلية، غير أن الكتب المصرية الحديثة ممتازة وتضم تفاصيل دقيقة وتتسم بموضوعية كبيرة.

أما عن ظروف تحديد الموعد، 
فمن الوجهة السياسية كانت الانتخابات الأمريكية تقترب وهو ما يعني المزيد من التسلح لإسرائيل والمزيد من الخلل في الميزان العسكري، وهو ما استدعى عدم تأخير الحرب عن العام 73، وأما عن اختيار الشهر واليوم، فيرجع ذلك إلى كون المد والجزر في ذلك التاريخ هو الأنسب لعبور القوات المصرية وكذا حالة القمر والتي تؤثر على عمل القوات ليلاً، وايضاً كون ذلك اليوم يوافق أحد الأعياد اليهودية وغياب الكثير من الجنود عن وحداتهم وتخفيض القوة للحد الأدنى .

بارك الله فيك

----------


## الصاعق

> ااخي الصاعق بارك ألله فيك 
> اعاوز اسئلك الملك فيصل رحمه ألله ماذا كان دوره ؟
> 
> لانى اشوف ان دوره مهمش !!!!!!!!!! وكان يطلق عليه الرئيس السادات بطل العبور


أخي العزيز 

الملك فيصل لعب دوراً رئيسياً في الدعم المالي للقوات المسلحة المصرية، بل إنه خاطر وقاد تخفيض إنتاج البترول وقت الحرب وهو العنصر الذي شكل ضغطاً هائلاً على الغرب، وليس هذا كل شئ، فقد كانت هناك قوة مشاة سعودية تقاتل على جبهة الجولان، كما مولت المملكة لصالح مصر صفقة سلاح رئيسية مع فرنسا للحصول على طائرات الميراج-5 والتي بدأت في الوصول إلى مصر بعد الحرب لاستعواض خسائرها التي لم يقدم الروس على تعويضها.

بارك الله فيك

----------


## الصاعق

> اللهم انصر مصر 
> وأصلح حال أهلها يارب


*بارك الله فيك وأسعدني مرورك العاطر*

----------

